# Vintage Chainsaw Museum



## heimannm (Sep 12, 2018)

I posted a bit of this in the vintage chainsaw lounge thread, thought I might as well go all out here rather than cluttering up that thread.

I have a very understanding wife, and we have been blessed by God so when I proposed that I needed (wanted) to build a building to display my saws and a better workshop area for mechanical/welding/machine shop so my home garage and workshop could go back to woodworking and home repairs she agreed.

I found a city lot just down the block from my house, the lot is 25 x 140' so my building will be 23 x 118' and include a display area, library/office/kitchen/break room, and my new workshop. There will be a short driveway off the alley to the large overhead door to the shop area.

I put this display out during our "Watermelon Day" celebration in August.











Work was started recently.




The water line is in place now.




Preparing for the footings and frost wall. I will not have any basement or crawl space (very high water table in this small town) but I will have the attic space mostly finished to expand my storage.




They have been keeping busy.




They even found a sewer line from the previous building so I am now tied in to the city sanitary sewer.




To minimize water issues, the building will have tile all around and be tied in to the storm sewer running under the street.




The plumbers just got started today, I will have radiant in floor heat throughout the building and air conditioning for the warmer months. The shop end will include a trough drain in front of the drive in door and a separate "mini split" for air conditioning and a touch of heat when the radiant floor heat is not needed.

As noted, the building will be divided into three sections, the main display in the front just off Main Street, a library/kitchen-break room/office space in the middle, and the workshop on the other end adjacent to the alley that runs down the middle of the block. My 3D printer will be located in the office space so I can keep cranking out 10 Series sawdust screens and more recently the "collars" the clamp the wrap handles to the fuel tank on the CP125, SP105/125 saws. I will have some vintage magazines in addition to IPL's, literature, and other documents in the library area. At some point I will put out a request for anyone that has additional items that could be added to the library. 

Mark


----------



## drf255 (Sep 13, 2018)

Drooling Mark. 

Hope to see you at Randy’s.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 13, 2018)

Mark, that's pretty awesome. Good for you and enjoy. Max.


----------



## emf123 (Sep 13, 2018)

What's the ETA on the opening date? Should I plan on bringing some Spotted Cow across that state line to celebrate?


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 13, 2018)

Well, I had to look Spotted Cow up on the internet but it sure sounds good!!!!!


----------



## svk (Sep 13, 2018)

Fantastic Mark! Looking forward to seeing progress pics.

Those small NWT Mac's from the 80's are still for sale in the shop up here, if you ever want to add them to your collection just let me know and I can see if he will make a deal.

I never really took a liking to Spotted Cow but many friends say it is their favorite beer. Maybe it doesn't taste as good when smuggled into MN


----------



## emf123 (Sep 13, 2018)

FamilyTradition said:


> Well, I had to look Spotted Cow up on the internet but it sure sounds good!!!!!



Ha!! The New Glarus Brewery has a cult-like following and they don't sell outside WI, so it's kinda a big deal for beer guys. Some bar in MN got busted for selling it actually, they were driving across the border and getting kegs  It made the news around here.


----------



## svk (Sep 13, 2018)

emf123 said:


> Ha!! The New Glarus Brewery has a cult-like following and they don't sell outside WI, so it's kinda a big deal for beer guys. Some bar in MN got busted for selling it actually, they were driving across the border and getting kegs  It made the news around here.


That one place in (Plymouth or Maple Grove??) got into some deep do-do for doing that LOL


----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 13, 2018)

If you need more museum quality saws my buddy has a mint echo 750.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 13, 2018)

I have a few NOS saws that will be on display but nothing really spectacular. I am planning more to overwhelm the visitors with the number of saws packed in a small area. 

At the present moment in my current workshop:




Mark


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 13, 2018)

Mark, I for one would take your current workshop any day of the week! One of these days I'm going to luck into more McCulloch's, but you truly have the "Super Bowl" going on there! Max.


----------



## Little Al (Sep 14, 2018)

Best of luck with your enterprise Hope all goes well & you succeed in your efforts


----------



## SEAM (Sep 14, 2018)

Very nice!!
Any plans for a Japanese saw corner?


----------



## heimannm (Sep 14, 2018)

I have one Echo Twin and a Zenoah 7700 so far, we'll see what else I can find.

Mark


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 14, 2018)

Sounds/looks like you're going to have a really nice place!!


----------



## saxman (Sep 14, 2018)

Great news Mark. I hope to visit someday when it’s done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kensie1988 (Sep 14, 2018)

This is going to be awesome! Looking forward to what it will look like when completed and filled!

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## belgian (Sep 14, 2018)

That' s a super project Mark, congrats on the new venture. I 've been thinking about a bigger workshop myself, but would never built one, but rather buy an existing workshop.

I hear the neighbours thinking loud already: some nutcase which a funny hobby has arrived next door


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 14, 2018)

sub to see more.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 14, 2018)

Mark, I might be able to get another Echo Twin for you along with a few vintage Hommies that are scarce as hen's teeth. I could also line up a Titan that needs some attention. Frankly, I cannot wait for as trip back to Dike, IA to see your new facility. Keep up the good work!


----------



## heimannm (Sep 14, 2018)

Plumbers took a day off yesterday, I think they are finished stubbing everything in now but I didn't bother to take a final photo today.







Mark


----------



## Cope1024 (Sep 15, 2018)

Ray Benson, I see that you're following this thread; you need to start collection manuals for Mark for all of these saws.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Sep 16, 2018)

Cope1024 said:


> Ray Benson, I see that you're following this thread; you need to start collection manuals for Mark for all of these saws.


Ray probably has most manuals out there already.Any time i ask for one,bang his reply is in the mail and i have the manual i need.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 16, 2018)

Cope1024 said:


> Ray Benson, I see that you're following this thread; you need to start collection manuals for Mark for all of these saws.



Write Mark into my will for the Lombard and Remington paperwork I have. [emoji106]


----------



## heimannm (Sep 16, 2018)

I will have a lot of space in the "library" room for documentation, literature, magazines, and the like. If you know of sources for any spare documents let me know and I will do my best to incorporate them into the display.

Mark


----------



## rwoods (Sep 16, 2018)

Kensie1988 said:


> So I've dropped the largest tree I've ever dropped yesterday, it was pretty awesome and nerve wracking at the same time lol
> View attachment 675298
> View attachment 675299
> View attachment 675300



Nice tree but wrong thread unless you are furnishing lumber for the museum. Ron


----------



## Kensie1988 (Sep 16, 2018)

rwoods said:


> Nice tree but wrong thread unless you are furnishing lumber for the museum. Ron


You are correct, my thread also starts the same as this one so I accidentally posted here lol I will remove it.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods (Sep 16, 2018)

Thought you might have missed and didn't know it. You look to have a good start on stocking your own vintage saw museum. Ron



Kensie1988 said:


> You are correct, my thread also starts the same as this one so I accidentally posted here lol I will remove it.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Sep 17, 2018)

Progress, plumber have the drains stubbed in.




Getting started on the insulation (sand underneath) below the floor.




Laying down the PEX for the in floor heat.




Trench drain in the floor of the shop area. This area will end up with radiant heat in the floor as well.




Mark


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 17, 2018)

Don’t everyone pile on and beat me up but I’m throwing this out. I have a neat old saw I’ll donate you if you want it but it has an electric cord.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank You! That is really cool. I have a similar small Montgomery Wards electric and I am sure it would appreciate the company. Be sure to included your contact information so I can include credit in the display.

Mark


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Sep 17, 2018)

I’ll pm you for shipping info. You’re welcome.


----------



## s sidewall (Sep 17, 2018)

Were' s the stub pipe for the tolet?

Steve


----------



## heimannm (Sep 18, 2018)

There will be three toilets, they are all stubbed in under the red buckets. There will be a handicap accessible rest room directly off the main display area in the front, a sort of master bath off the library, and a 1/2 bath with toilet and sink just off the workshop in the back.

Mark


----------



## ray benson (Sep 20, 2018)

http://thegrundyregister.com/content/chainsaw-man-heimann-plans-launch-museum-workshop-dike


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 20, 2018)

I have go to be there for the christening of this museum, one way or the other, come hell or high water. Simple as that.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 20, 2018)

Ray - I don't know how you happened on that link but thanks for posting. 

At some point I will put out a request for documents (IPLs, literature, magazines, advertisements, etc.) to include in the library but for now I have other things to fill the time.

Maybe I will delay the GRAND grand opening until next April to coincide with the Iowa spring GTG to folks can make a trip of it.

Mark


----------



## rwoods (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice write up. Looks like retirement will be active and worthwhile to many.  Ron


----------



## boomeradf (Sep 20, 2018)

Will have to make a trip to see this next time I head back home to Iowa to visit.


----------



## bama (Oct 7, 2018)

Mark, that looks like it will be a wonderful place to visit! Good for you for wanting to share the history of the old saws.


----------



## Sepia (Oct 7, 2018)

Any updates on your progress with the new building?


----------



## rwoods (Oct 7, 2018)

I believe Mark is on the road. I saw him yesterday in Jamestown, Tennessee. He is making progress but I will let him report.

Ron


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2018)

Floors are poured, tile work is complete and tied into the storm sewer, sidewalks and driveway are poured. Weather permitting, walls should start to go up next week.










Mark


----------



## Stihl #1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey Mark, congratulations on getting a special place for your collection. My shop was overflowing with shelves and saws to where I could hardly turn around so I got a good deal on a used 10X20 shed, did some work on the inside and now I have all my STIHL models, plus a few other brands, where I can enjoy them and share them with others.


I have all the rest in the shop but now they are better organized and displayed and I have room to work once again. If you are ever back out to Chesapeake get in touch.
EA


----------



## heimannm (Oct 10, 2018)

It has been a while Mr. Anderson. I still have some photos from way back when... I spy a BP-1 and a LeSabre in your special place as well as a Druzhba, KMS4, and the JD version of the horizontal twin, very nice indeed. 

Where did you find the wire mesh shelving? That looks like an excellent solution to storage and display questions.




I see a bundle of lumber staged on the street next to by building space, I am looking forward to seeing the walls going up soon. 

Mark


----------



## s sidewall (Oct 11, 2018)

Stihl #1 said:


> Hey Mark, congratulations on getting a special place for your collection. My shop was overflowing with shelves and saws to where I could hardly turn around so I got a good deal on a used 10X20 shed, did some work on the inside and now I have all my STIHL models, plus a few other brands, where I can enjoy them and share them with others.
> View attachment 679147
> 
> I have all the rest in the shop but now they are better organized and displayed and I have room to work once again. If you are ever back out to Chesapeake get in touch.
> EA


That's a better selection than all the Stihl dealers around here.

Steve


----------



## Stihl #1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Well Mark I forgot all about the picture you took of us. Steve (on the right) passed away in his sleep about 3 years ago, just so you know. I helped his wife dispose of his saws and shop tools at an auction house as she needed the money quick.
So I have not found any other collectors around here to share our disease with.
Mark, I got the wide shelves on the left wall from from the Home Despot and the slightly narrower 2 down the middle from Wally World. I like them because the light gets through to the saws on lower shelves. On the left wall I put 1X4 strips with all the bars hanging on pegs and the shelves standing in front. This made good use of the wall space where fixed shelves like on the right would not let me hang anything. I painted the walls white to make the light go further. I am going to add some sort of light under the two big built in shelves across the back so the saws under there show up better.
To answer Steve above (s sidewall) as I started collecting STIHL and other models about 14 years ago, my goal was to have at least one STIHL from each series number that was sold in the US starting back in the late 1950's when Andreas Stihl once again began selling in the US. So the BLK, 1102 series is on the upper right at the far end, and as you go down each row on the right I have at least 1 example of every series number all the way to 1146 on the bottom left side of the shed. It is fascinating to me to see how the design and engineering evolved when you look at the saws in order of market release. I have saved some room for the MS 400 with a ceramic coated magnesium piston, and of course the MS 500i when it comes out next year.
Of course the problem with getting one of every series number is now I want one of every model variation in each series number. It never ends...
Here are few pics of the back wall area:


----------



## heimannm (Oct 11, 2018)

Is that a Sachs rotary? I have the McCulloch BP-399T snowmobile engine, twin cylinder balanced piston design like the BP-1. Actually I still have two, one that I run from time to time and another NOS in the box. 

Thanks for sharing your collection and details.




Mark


----------



## s sidewall (Oct 11, 2018)

Use LED lighting, puts off more light and cheaper in the long run. I've changed everything over here at home, big difference, including outside corner lights. Almost forgot to say, Super nice collection. 

Steve


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 14, 2018)

Any time frame on completion date? I could see lots of Leines and Burnett Dairy Cheese at the Grand Opening!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 14, 2018)

I will probably delay the GRAND Grand Opening to coincide with the Iowa Spring GTG in April. May have to make it a multi-day event to cover everyone coming and going.

Mark


----------



## s sidewall (Oct 14, 2018)

Definitely need a video of the grand opening, for some of us who can't make it that far.

Steve


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 31, 2018)

Any updates Mark?


----------



## heimannm (Oct 31, 2018)

Nothing has happened lately, I was hoping to see some framing go up this week but it hasn't happened so far.

They have started staging the lumber in the street.




Mark


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 1, 2018)

May want a camera on that stack, left too long stack may get low. 

Steve


----------



## heimannm (Nov 1, 2018)

Not in our town, folks are pretty good about such things around here.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Nov 2, 2018)

Very nice Mark (just found this thread). 

Not going with chainsaw milled lumber? How about McCulloch saw handles on the doors? Primer bulb for a door bell?

Seriously though, any space for the axes, crosscut saws, and advertising pieces that will inevitably show up?

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Nov 2, 2018)

There will undoubtedly be some wall space for display of items like crosscut saws, axes, and miscellaneous signage. I am thinking the hallway connecting the main display area to the shop of the opposite end will be a good place for these kinds of items.

On an unrelated note, I am accumulating more chains and will be putting another box together probably before Christmas.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 4, 2018)

I see they put the sole plates down for most of the perimeter on Friday, I didn't get by before it started raining to get any photos. 

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 9, 2018)

Mrs. Heimann sent me a couple of photos yesterday.






Weather was cold but dry. Overnight we had some snow but the crew continued as best they could.










Mark


----------



## Bullvi22 (Nov 10, 2018)

Coolest thread I have seen yet in AS! 

Awesome project Mark, Good luck!


----------



## heimannm (Nov 15, 2018)

Work continues.












Mark


----------



## svk (Nov 16, 2018)

Looks awesome!


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey Mark!
Do you have a Silver King?


----------



## heimannm (Nov 16, 2018)

I do not have a Silver King Randy, who was the manufacturer?

Mark


----------



## rheima (Nov 16, 2018)

Do you have a never started 35-A in your collection? With box---Might be a great place to show it!!--Ray


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 17, 2018)

heimannm said:


> I do not have a Silver King Randy, who was the manufacturer?
> 
> Mark



Look up ‘Monark Silver King’ on Acres.


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 17, 2018)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...54279dc33ae6e3ed88256c6300117514?OpenDocument
I'll see about finding a photo or two.
I can send it to you or see if you come out West again.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 17, 2018)

RandyMac said:


> I'll see about finding a photo or two.




This one?

Philbert


----------



## Ax-man (Nov 17, 2018)

You have definitely raised the bar for CAD enthusiasts. Going to be a tough act to beat . Congrats on your latest project. I sincerely mean that because I have to admire anyone who has the time and patience to bring those old Macs back to life the way you do. Your taking it to the next level by sharing your collection and knowledge with the general public.

I bet your local town folks are glad to see some new construction and a new attraction being added to the business district.

So what comes afterwards when the building is done and stocked with all those pretty Macs. Let me guess billboards along the nearest interstate. Just kidding . I do want to say good luck and if Mrs. Ax and I take our trip out to see the Golden Gate bridge next year I will probably be stopping by to check out your museum.

Larry


----------



## heimannm (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry for my slacking keeping you up to date, life has been busy. As you will see in the following photos, Iowa weather can be somewhat variable this time of the year.

16 November




23 November, contractor had to move one of the tile inlets that will direct the runoff from the roof to the storm sewer, this one ended up right in the middle of the door way.




27 November, progress on the trusses and sheathing.




28 November, we had a dusting of snow. Trusses are almost all up an they are getting ready to put the decking in the attic.







30 November, starting to take some shape. I hope to see the dormers framed up and the rest of the sheathing on next week.




Decking up in the attic. I will have a lot of storage space up there.




Additional decking in the area of the dormers, you can also see where the drop down ladder will be. This is in the shop area. I do believe the structure will be very stout.




Mark


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 30, 2018)

Those boys are going to town. [emoji106]

Steve


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Dec 1, 2018)

Mark, I’m just going to wait until you have the building ready to send that David Bradley Sears & Roebuck Saw so that you don’t have to find a place to store it until the museum opens.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Dahmer - I am getting pretty full so space is really becoming an issue in the current shop. I put up one of those mini pallet rack style shelving units this week to get a few saws up off the floor and make room for more stuff acquired from the going out of business shop like partial rolls of chain, some additional bars, sharpening paraphernalia, etc.

Mark


----------



## WetGunPowder (Dec 2, 2018)

Looking good Mark-Excited to see this project taking shape for you! Appears to be a stout structure-Don't think you'll have to worry about the ceiling sagging when the attic is full!


----------



## heimannm (Dec 2, 2018)

I hope not...

Mark


----------



## CM76 (Dec 2, 2018)

Amazing work and progress Mark!

Chris


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks great mark.


----------



## Harzack223 (Dec 8, 2018)

Not sure how much space you have for documents but I have these I could send you. I even have the super 44 these came with.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for the offer Harzack. I will have a lot of room for documentation, getting it organized and accessible will be the challenge. I have the IPL and the 10 Series owners manual on hand, I will try to remember to look and see if I have that Super 44A instruction manual.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Dec 14, 2018)

I looked at my 44 documentation, and have forgotten what I saw...

Some progress this week, dormers are framed, sheathing on the roof continues. The plan is to finish sheathing the roof, completing the shingles (steel slabs) and installing windows next week.







A taste of the attic space.




Mark


----------



## rwoods (Dec 15, 2018)

Does Dike have a bowling alley? If not, you could put a lane in the attic. Looks great. Ron


----------



## s sidewall (Dec 17, 2018)

Looks long enough. 

Steve


----------



## fossil (Dec 17, 2018)

It might end up being the heaviest building in town once you get it stocked.


----------



## kyle1! (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm glad Mark is of small stature because I would be hitting my head on a roof rafter at every turn. How about a vintage Wild Thing for the museum?


----------



## Philbert (Dec 17, 2018)

kyle1! said:


> How about a vintage Wild Thing for the museum?


? You talking about visiting?

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Dec 17, 2018)

I was going to get a clean looking Wild Thing from the recent auction but it had no compression and still went for $50. I will have a Wild Thing and hopefully a Tim Allen model to compliment the Counter Vibe saws I will have on display. I also have a 306 I think? 

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Dec 18, 2018)

From the floor of the attic to the horizontal member on the trusses will end up being 6'4" after drywall. Sometimes there is an advantage to being slightly below average...

Mark


----------



## fossil (Dec 18, 2018)

Got a pic of the 306. I can confirm.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 18, 2018)

I was going from memory, the photos would seem to confirm it is a 306A.







Mark


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 18, 2018)

heimannm said:


> I was going from memory, the photos would seem to confirm it is a 306A.
> 
> View attachment 690986
> 
> ...



202, a 306a with a compression release.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 20, 2018)

Work continues, dormers are sheathed, getting the barrier down on the roof area in preparation for shingles, and the parapet in front is mostly complete. I have asked the contractor to box in the corners to the ground to try and eliminate the edges jutting out.




I noticed the other day there were several (turns out to be 5) roof trusses behind the contractors shop, seems the vendor miscalculated and made too many. After discussing with the contractor, he mentioned the possibility of extending the roof on the shop end to form a sort of car port or covered parking. We have just enough clearance to the power lines over head and we are still more than 10' from the center line of the alley so it is a go. This will work out nicely as I wanted to put an opening in the ceiling so I can run a hoist down to bring heavy items up to the attic storage. Now we can put that opening in the covered parking area and won't have to put a hole in the insulated ceiling anywhere.

Adding the foundations for the post that will support the far end of the extended roof.







Mark


----------



## rwoods (Dec 20, 2018)

Great. Nice how things come together like that. Ron


----------



## Sepia (Dec 20, 2018)

I have always liked a carport in front of a shop. It's great for loading/unloading stuff in bad weather.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 20, 2018)

CJ Brown said:


> I have always liked a carport in front of a shop. It's great for loading/unloading stuff in bad weather.


Or a dry place to cut logs in a demonstration sawbuck!

Philbert


----------



## Sepia (Dec 20, 2018)

Philbert said:


> Or a dry place to cut logs in a demonstration sawbuck!
> 
> Philbert


Or even just set up a small table and a couple chairs and sit in the shade. It's a great addition to this fine building.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 27, 2018)

One crew started on the Decra shingles this week. Too bad they didn't get finished before it started raining.




Decra shingles on sight, framing for the roof extension underway on the far end.







The city guy was a bit concerned about the distance from the top of the roof to the 7,200 volt line overhead so he put a sheath on until he can move it over some.




The roof extension is mostly complete but I wasn't going to stand out in the rain to take photos. Some of the crew were on site working under cover today getting started on framing the interior walls.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jan 4, 2019)

The roof is now weather tight, most of the windows are in, and they have a good start on the steel siding on the wall adjacent to the old building on the south.







Windows in front, they didn't have the door installed yet but it will be recessed in that opening.










Mark


----------



## rwoods (Jan 4, 2019)

Very nice! Hope the weather holds for you. Ron


----------



## Gugi47 (Jan 4, 2019)

I have some cute saw's...
The Solo is new, never cut any wood.
The 08S is the great condition. Just check the pictures...


----------



## heimannm (Jan 16, 2019)

Work continues. Today I went over the plans again with the electrical and plumbing contractors, both should get started in earnest next week. The interior framing is almost completed as well, patience is becoming more challenging...










I took Mrs. Heimann to look at some kitchen & bath ideas...she was not enthusiastic to get started...but she quickly got with the program and we brought home the sink/vanity and medicine cabinet for the second bath and have the sink top/vanity/medicine/tank topper for the master bath on order.




She also has made a decision on the direction for the kitchen décor. I'd call that progress.

Mark


----------



## Matt93eg (Jan 16, 2019)

Very nice!! Hope all goes well with the rest of the building and can’t wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Jan 17, 2019)

One of the neatest threads ever. Looks like you are living life to the fullest. A visit is going on my bucket list.


----------



## kyle1! (Jan 17, 2019)

Philbert said:


> ? You talking about visiting?
> 
> Philbert



Sure, Mark's place is only 1.5hrs away from my house.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 17, 2019)

One crew was here today putting up the gutters, the other fellows were continuing to apply the siding on the back side of the parapet on the front of the building.










Mark


----------



## Sprintcar (Jan 18, 2019)

Well done Mark. I will be by for lunch one day when you open.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 25, 2019)

Has the weather slowed down the progress or have the builders moved inside to work?


----------



## heimannm (Jan 25, 2019)

Weather has slowed things down, plumbers and electricians were supposed to be in this week but I haven't seen any activity. 

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jan 25, 2019)

I stand corrected. In spite of being below zero today the electricians were working and I see that the plumbers have been there, delivered the shower, and have the air line tubing and fittings on sight. I am doing my part and brought home the cabinets for the new workshop as well a the vanity/sink top, medicine cabinet, tank topper for the master bath, and the slop sink and cabinet for the workshop today. They are currently stored in the contractors building across the street, could be some incentive for him to keep moving along.

Mark


----------



## Acornhill (Jan 27, 2019)

heimannm said:


> I stand corrected. In spite of being below zero today the electricians were working and I see that the plumbers have been there, delivered the shower, and have the air line tubing and fittings on sight. I am doing my part and brought home the cabinets for the new workshop as well a the vanity/sink top, medicine cabinet, tank topper for the master bath, and the slop sink and cabinet for the workshop today. They are currently stored in the contractors building across the street, could be some incentive for him to keep moving along.
> 
> Mark



Mark, are you going to be performing clients work in the new shop? Paid work or just hobby? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Jan 27, 2019)

I will continue to work on saws in the new shop, both mine and others...my rates are pretty cheap...doing what I enjoy and getting paid a little for it.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Feb 4, 2019)

The insulation crew got started today. The plan is 2" of closed cell (hard foam) everywhere followed by filling the spaces between the studs and joists with open cell (soft foam). 

Getting started in the attic and gable ends.




Mark


----------



## rwoods (Feb 4, 2019)

Don't see spray foam much down here. What kind of R value is 2"? Ron


----------



## SEAM (Feb 4, 2019)

Coming along very nicely


----------



## heimannm (Feb 4, 2019)

The 2" is just a start, forms an airtight seal around the entire envelope. Combined with the open cell to fill all the spaces the walls should be R21 and the roof R32.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Feb 4, 2019)

Just curious - how do you vent an attic with that kind of foam Mark?

Philbert


----------



## davidtown (Feb 4, 2019)

Great progress!!!


----------



## heimannm (Feb 4, 2019)

Ventilation is a thing of the past. Current building technology favors the "hot roof"...which in reality is perhaps 2 to 9 degrees warmer than an unventilated roof. Life of the (asphalt) shingles is figured to be perhaps reduced by two weeks with an unventilated roof. In my case with the Decra shingles (steel slabs) it really doesn't matter at all since they have plenty of air that can circulate under them.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Feb 4, 2019)

heimannm said:


> Ventilation is a thing of the past.


I guess the sprayed in foam creates it's own vapor barrier?

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Feb 5, 2019)

Closed cell, also referred to as hard foam does make a vapor tight seal. Open cell or soft foam does not make a vapor barrier.

Mark


----------



## old CB (Feb 5, 2019)

My first saw in the 1970s was a Mac 10-10 with a chain brake (if that helps date it), so I have a soft spot for yellow paint. You, Mark, have been on my radar ever since finding AS some years ago. What you are doing there is just too cool! I'm a Husqvarna guy now, although I have a Mac 555 in the shop as a nostalgia piece.

No matter the square- or cubic footage of your place, you'll need to expand in short order. You've just begun.

Excellent is all I can say.


----------



## fwgsaw (Feb 5, 2019)

heimannm said:


> The 2" is just a start, forms an airtight seal around the entire envelope. Combined with the open cell to fill all the spaces the walls should be R21 and the roof R32.
> 
> Mark



just had my new shop sprayed with 2 inches of closed cell foam as well. Currently heating it with 100000 btu furnace. The r values are not all that high but having a complete seal makes up for it.


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2019)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 713126
> just had my new shop sprayed with 2 inches of closed cell foam as well. Currently heating it with 100000 btu furnace. The r values are not all that high but having a complete seal makes up for it.


r value not high???? why????


----------



## fwgsaw (Feb 6, 2019)

olyman said:


> r value not high???? why????


I don't know maybe its because its only 2 inches thick?????


----------



## olyman (Feb 6, 2019)

fwgsaw said:


> I don't know maybe its because its only 2 inches thick?????


I put on 3/4 in pink foam board,,and that is 7.5 r value.....


----------



## Philbert (Feb 6, 2019)

Maybe Mark will have some 'hot saws' on display to heat things up!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Feb 6, 2019)

Great. 

Now I am getting sponsored ads for sprayed in foam insulation in my Facebook feed. 

For real. 

Philbert


----------



## fwgsaw (Feb 6, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Great.
> 
> Now I am getting sponsored ads for sprayed in foam insulation in my Facebook feed.
> 
> ...


Facebook read your mind.


----------



## dls (Feb 6, 2019)

Wood Doctor said:


> Mark, I might be able to get another Echo Twin for you along with a few vintage Hommies that are scarce as hen's teeth. I could also line up a Titan that needs some attention. Frankly, I cannot wait for as trip back to Dike, IA to see your new facility. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dls (Feb 6, 2019)

heimannm said:


> I have a few NOS saws that will be on display but nothing really spectacular. I am planning more to overwhelm the visitors with the number of saws packed in a small area.
> 
> At the present moment in my current workshop:
> 
> ...


I wish I still had my very first saw. McCulloch 2 man. Handle on the end of a 54(?) bar, about 1/2 inch pitch, latch would turn the gear drive bar any direction. Had Bicycle type handle bars. A slow running saw but cut anything and never bog down. It would make you deaf though. Never had to replace the pull rope which was a clear plastic coated steel cable. To be young again and have that monster. I think I would slab some big oaks and walnuts with it. Put it on a trolley to roll it through. Cheers. d


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Feb 7, 2019)

dls said:


> I wish I still had my very first saw. McCulloch 2 man. Handle on the end of a 54(?) bar, about 1/2 inch pitch, latch would turn the gear drive bar any direction. Had Bicycle type handle bars. A slow running saw but cut anything and never bog down. It would make you deaf though. Never had to replace the pull rope which was a clear plastic coated steel cable. To be young again and have that monster. I think I would slab some big oaks and walnuts with it. Put it on a trolley to roll it through. Cheers. d


I know of a few for sale if you are interested


----------



## dls (Feb 7, 2019)

Yukon Stihl said:


> I know of a few for sale if you are interested


 
1 part of me tells me yes, It was my very first saw in the early 70's and though hard to start and loud, I liked it. The other part says no. I am on my 4th cancer and the chemo makes me so weak I probably couldn't even crank it, but they were cool old saws in their own unique design and unlike the Poulan I had next that you had to crank it till it got warm to start it and once it got hot it quit, the Mac would run all day once started. I do not know how I used to run that big mac by myself back then but did. Cheers.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 15, 2019)

Work continues as schedules and weather permit. Outside, they have a good start on the LP siding on the front, and a spot for my sign all prepared. The electricians have installed the lights in the eyebrow so they can put the finishing touches on the front when conditions permit.




The insulators have been working when they can get here, and the electricians have been working inside.







The drywall is mostly complete in the attic.




It is increasingly difficult to remain patient.

Mark


----------



## belgian (Feb 18, 2019)

There's room enough for a nice bar as well if you ask me...


----------



## heimannm (Mar 1, 2019)

Work continues, the electricians and plumbers are trying to get their work in the walls finished so the insulator can come back and finish. After that, drywall....



The blue tubing is for the air lines, a sort of PEX with an aluminum sleeve inside. There is a second electrical panel in the office space since there are too many circuits for one panel alone.



Mark


----------



## rwoods (Mar 1, 2019)

I bet waiting to see this done is probably as hard as waiting to get back home from some of your overseas trips. But you will be there before you know it. Ron


----------



## heimannm (Mar 1, 2019)

I am a little impatient...

Mark


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 2, 2019)

Just wait til it's finished and you start moving in, that's when the headache begins on trying to figure out what's gonna go where.

Steve


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 9, 2019)

heimannm said:


> I am a little impatient...
> 
> Mark


Any idea how long until you are accepting visitors? Cabin fever is setting in up here on the tundra!


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 9, 2019)

At my old house I built a 24x28 garage with a ten foot ceiling. I insulated the concrete floor, two 9’x9’ r15 doors, insulated the ceiling and walls, I had 4’ walls of cement because I weld. I did it all in 5/8’ sheet rock. Since it was attached to the house I did two sheets of 5/8’ sheet rock for fire proofing. Added a tempwood top loader woodstove. Once the garage was warmed up you could open one door and it stayed warm in the winter. I could work in a tee shirt in the wintertime. I miss it.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 9, 2019)

I do hope to have at least some parts ready for the Iowa Spring GTG 26/27 April. I doubt the shop will be fully fitted out and I know my parts and parts saws will not be relocated by then.

Here are some photos of the insulation completed in the shop area...other parts require an additional visit from the insulations crew.




I will be locating my machine tools (lathe, mill/drill, surface grinder) and welding bench along this wall so I have 220v outlets as well as 110v outlets along this wall.




You can just see some of the open cell foam on the bottom of the roof in this one, mostly you see the bottom side of the decking in the attic. The overhead airline will (hopefully) be strategically located over my walkaround workbench.




Mark


----------



## Philbert (Mar 9, 2019)

heimannm said:


> Here are some photos of the insulation completed in the shop area...other parts require an additional visit from the insulations crew.


Built like a giant Coleman cooler!

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Mar 9, 2019)

Ideally I would be able to heat it with a match and cool it with an ice cube...

Mark


----------



## rwoods (Mar 9, 2019)

I like the high ceilings. Should be able to stack a lot of saws in there. With your skills, you could make a library type ladder on wheels and an upper track to access your saws. Ron


----------



## heimannm (Mar 11, 2019)

I traded some messages with the gas company last week (Black Hills Energy) and today they showed up. 




As I understand it, they weld a coupling to the pipe, screw on a special fitting that has a tap to pierce the pipe, then connect the gas line with a compression type fitting. I expect all of that will take place while I am at work tomorrow.







They had some extra assistance from my granddaughter...




The insulators were working today and anticipate finishing up tomorrow, the drywall crew is supposed to get started on Wednesday. The plumbers have a lot of work to do in a hurry...

Mark


----------



## rwoods (Mar 11, 2019)

Have the little boss lady drop by more often and I bet the crews will work a little harder. Our two oldest granddaughters, 6 and 4, spent last night with us. Despite staying up way past their bedtime and the time change to boot, they were up and going before me. Ron


----------



## heimannm (Mar 13, 2019)

Insulators are done. The alarm contractors were working today, and one crew was getting started on the drywall. Their first task is the fire ceiling above the central section, then it will be framed at 9' and the finish drywall installed. The shop and display areas will both retain the 12' ceilings.







Mark


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 13, 2019)

It's all coming along really nicely![emoji106]


----------



## olyman (Mar 14, 2019)

Andyshine77 said:


> It's all coming along really nicely![emoji106]


X's 2!!


----------



## rheima (Apr 11, 2019)

Mark--More pictures on the progress please!!!!!!!--Ray Heimann


----------



## Jasonrkba (Apr 12, 2019)

Wish I lived closer. I would love to see it. Looks like it's being well built. Thanks for all the updates its neat to watch!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 12, 2019)

Electrical power was awaiting connection at the pole.




Gas meter installed, boiler in operation and the building is warming up.




Meter installed, we have power in the building now.




The builder's crew were taking advantage of some nice weather to work on finishing up the outside of the building, adding the "eyebrow" on the end of the roof addition.




Plumbing & HVAC crew were continuing to work inside on the plumbing and duct work for the air handler, stringing the exhaust vents for the bathrooms and kitchen.




I will stop by tomorrow (I've been traveling this week) and see what has been accomplished this week. Should be getting close to bringing the drywall crew back and let them get serious. 

Mark


----------



## Sepia (Apr 12, 2019)

I really can't get over how nice the lumber is in your new building. You would be shocked at the poor quality lumber that is used in new home construction up here. The lumber in your building looks like the lumber we used to buy 30 years ago - but those days are long gone now. It's too bad we don't have any trees up here in Canada.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 12, 2019)

Back when...


----------



## Sepia (Apr 12, 2019)

I wouldn't be surprised if that is B.C. lumber - it's too bad we can't buy it. I think the importers in the U.S. must demand Grade 1 lumber from us and nothing less, so we get all the grade 2 and lower. There is a big difference.


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 13, 2019)

bc wood.
i mighta moved some...


----------



## heimannm (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks Pete - your contributions are most appreciated!

Mark


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 14, 2019)

lookin good there Mark.


----------



## heimannm (May 8, 2019)

Sorry fellows - I have been slacking of late.

Drywall is finished and textured on the main level, the painter was in over the weekend and got it all primed. The drywall crew is at work in the attic space and say they will be done so the paint crew can turn it all white by the weekend. All of the doors and trim will be ordered this week and perhaps the next crew will get started on the floors as early as next week.




Painters were at work today, the office is now a nice McCulloch yellow.




The kitchen/dining area is a light grey.




The lights are up in the shop, the camera cannot really capture the overall effect.





Mark


----------



## svk (May 9, 2019)

I haven't been around here since about page 3. Mark you have done incredible work and I would love to see it someday.


----------



## Gugi47 (May 9, 2019)

Great job there.
Let the Forum know when is the opening day.


----------



## heimannm (May 9, 2019)

When I sold some saws last year I used the funds to purchase an air compressor for my new shop. I had been keeping it in my garage and today the builders crew came to move it in to the building. Oh yeah, I have a few saws in my garage too.




I want to make the best use possible in my new shop so the compressor will be mounted high up in a corner of the shop to I can use the space under it for storage of fabricating materials.




They did get it up there but it was necessary to modify the wall just a bit to make it fit. The framing crew got a little carried away building the bump out for the area where the breaker panel was installed so now they will have to get creative closing the hole.




Eventually they will add a cable from the outside corner of the shelf to the ceiling and the 2x4 support will go away...and I will add a shelving unit below.

The drywall contractor was busy chasing down cracks that appeared here and there.




Mark


----------



## rheima (May 9, 2019)

Mark --looking good and thanks for the update!!! Dad and I will be coming up to check out the museum and bringing photo albums and 
slides for Terri to sort out.---Ray


----------



## heimannm (May 9, 2019)

Let us know when you are planning to come. I will be gone 13-?? May, coming out of retirement in a manner of speaking.

Mark


----------



## rheima (May 9, 2019)

I thought your last trip was your last!!!!--Explain---Ray


----------



## madhatte (May 9, 2019)

So what I hear you telling me is that I need to keep an eye out for training opportunities in Iowa so that I can make work pay for my travel?


----------



## heimannm (May 10, 2019)

Nate - all will be welcome including young hippie types from the PNW.

Ray - there are still situations that require an experienced hand. This one is Washington state so at least it is still in the USA more or less.

Mark


----------



## madhatte (May 11, 2019)

Young?!? Why I oughta


----------



## heimannm (May 11, 2019)

Young is all a matter of perspective. By the way, I will be spending a week or more in the Seattle area starting Monday, are you anywhere nearby?

Building has come to a sort of stand still as the drywall contractor is still trying to resolve some issues with crack appearing in the joints.

I am trying to continue to get things ready including saws so today's project was cleaning up this Homelite Super 2 that came from the Higby collection.










The curious feature of the Super 2 is the two throttle triggers. One up front for use as a top handle saw and one in the rear for more conventional two handed operation.







Mark


----------



## Brent Adams (May 11, 2019)

Yes Mark, I have one of those little Homies down here. Its my favorite " go cut this out of the way" saw. Its actually a "frankensaw" . case is an XL2. Recoil cover and engine are Super2. Love the weight and trigger bias for different cutting positions. I really would have thought this concept would have stayed, if not evolved, on more modern equipment, but the plastic cased Super2 I picked up recently only has one trigger. Its placed fairly well, but not optimal for either cutting position.


----------



## Brent Adams (May 11, 2019)

Here's my little guy! Right after I got it. Sucking bar oil from no duckbill valve and badly beaten. Dad's neighbor had it, and was intending on throwing it away.


----------



## madhatte (May 11, 2019)

heimannm said:


> Young is all a matter of perspective. By the way, I will be spending a week or more in the Seattle area starting Monday, are you anywhere nearby?



I am less than an hour south on I-5 in Olympia!


----------



## Jasonrkba (May 11, 2019)

I love that pic of all the macs on shelves. I think of them as the Oldsmobile of saws. Keep the pictures coming we love it!


----------



## Brent Adams (May 11, 2019)

Not Olsmobile, FORD! They are the FORD of chainsaw manufacturing. Many imitated. Mcculloch had a lot of innovative concepts that were copied by many others. A lot of designs were improved upon, that has led a lot of manufacturers to where they are today. They also imitated some of THEIR earlier competitors, like Titan, Mall, and several others. Much like Henry Ford. It may be the early bird that gets the worm, but its usually the SECOND mouse that gets the cheese.
Mark , you have a collection that is completely unsurpassed by any other that I can find, and ive looked(a lot).


----------



## Jasonrkba (May 11, 2019)

I say olds because they have been discontinued. I don't consider the current Macs to be anywhere close to the older ones.


----------



## Brent Adams (May 11, 2019)

Agreed. Borrowed name. 
Completely umderstand your POV.


----------



## heimannm (May 19, 2019)

As noted, I have been gone all week but my wife sent a photo of the west in of the building, the siding is almost complete.




I had some time available yesterday so I took a little side trip to see Wayne Sutton in Amboy, WA. I drove through Olympia on my way down and back but time was limited. 

If you don't know about Wayne, he has been in the chainsaw industry longer than many have been alive and has been heavily involved with Stihl at a number of levels. His chainsaw collection numbers in the thousands (I heard it was over 5,000 but I did not confirm that with him). Wayne is as nice a man as you will meet anywhere, any time and allowed me to kick around in his place for nearly 3 hours as we talked about saws and swapped a few stories. I am sure there are more interesting and unique saws in his place than I can recount, but I did see a few that I took notice of.

Wayne outside his shop/museum.




Just to prove that I was really there.




The first thing I saw when I stepped in.




A lot of history contained in a relatively small building.




One of my favorite spots.




And a place where Wayne is most comfortable.




One more just to add to the flavor.




I was suffering from sensory overload, but what a wonderful day.

Mark


----------



## Jasonrkba (May 19, 2019)

Wow. What a cool place! That flying goose sign is awesome!


----------



## heimannm (May 19, 2019)

A few more saws and such. The Jonsered was the subject of a documentary in Chain Saw Age magazine on how to build a hot saw.




One of the few saws ever built in Switzerland.




The Wasp Eclipse was restored by Wayne himself.




His collection includes all makes and models and many in like new condition. This Homelite Stick Shift had very little run time on it.




The XL400 is a gear drive with a planetary gear set in the clutch cover, the MCS series Homelites are some of the coolest looking chainsaws ever.




The Russians don't like to bend over, so put the controls up high.




Here are a few collectables for you to drool over.




And the materials go beyond just the saws, you could spend a few days just looking at industry related gear.







Thanks again to Wayne for his hospitality.

Mark


----------



## Jasonrkba (May 19, 2019)

Do I see a john deere "SXL"?

Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## heimannm (May 19, 2019)

Indeed, with a brake and extremely rare.

Mark


----------



## madhatte (May 19, 2019)

Aw dang! Bummed to have missed you! Next time!


----------



## Jasonrkba (May 19, 2019)

The time and effort to amass so much is impressive. Something else I noticed is how clean they all are. I haven't found anything like that around here for chainsaws. I did find one for motorcycles though, I spent hours just in amazement. His where all for sale also.

By the way the siding looks great.


----------



## heimannm (May 26, 2019)

They are still having issues with the drywall, some cracking in the corners and bubbling at the joints. Contractors have resorted to bringing in a couple of industrial size dehumidifiers and cranked the heat up to 85 degrees. So, we will be waiting for a few more weeks at least before I can start moving anything in. To start to prepare for the move I have begun to go through my haul from the Higby auction last year and try to get some bits organized before the move. I started with the variety of chain connector bits...a lot of stuff here.




I haven't even gotten into this one yet.




I also have this box that I have collected, the bags are mostly McCulloch part numbers for bits and pieces.




In addition, I have an assortment of .354 pitch McCulloch chain parts in the attic, and perhaps 15 small parts organizer drawers of my own stuff to add. I will be well covered for 1/4", .325, .354, 3/8LP, 3/8, .404, 7/16, and 1/2" parts of various descriptions. I will be a bit short on some Stihl connector parts so I will have to hunt down some .325/.063 and 3/8/.050 connector sets. My hope is to be able to repair or replace most any chain that someone walks in with. 

Mark


----------



## mogulmasher (May 27, 2019)

What's the deal with the Mac 399 motor in Wayne's collection? Feel like I remember reading about this motor on a vintage snowmobile site. Think they were developing it for their snowmobile line up?


----------



## heimannm (May 27, 2019)

Bob McCulloch had great plans for the snowmobile/ATV engines with single, two, four, and even six cylinder models planed. They built some single cylinder engines as evidenced in the attached photos. I have a copy of a letter where Bob was discussing with his staff their need to move the operation to Arizona and the introduction of the snowmobile/ATV engines as well as a line of moped engines he thought could be as important as chainsaws to the business.

Saw King got ahold of three of the BP-399T somehow, gave one to Wayne Sutton and sold two on e-Bay. I ended up with both of them and traded one to Bob Cornwell (McBob) in Australia for a Solo Twin.

I think it was emissions that did them in, with the supercharging effect they did certainly push a lot of mixture into the combustion chamber, but pushed a good bit of unburnt fuel out the exhaust as well.







Mark


----------



## mogulmasher (May 27, 2019)

Emissions weren't a big concern then. Problem was in early '70s the sled industry peaked at well over 100 manufacturers. You had to make a sled that performed, was reliable and innovative to succeed. Bob Mcculloch was no doubt a genius, but think he was too late. If you put that sled I posted up against a Yamaha, Arctic Cat, Scorpion, Rupp, Skiroule, etc of the same year you see how far behind he was already starting. Snowmobilers are some of the most brand loyal people there are, it takes quite a machine to make them leave their preferred brand. 

By the mid '70s most manufacturers were gone and you were down to a dozen or so that included the 4 that exist today.


----------



## moresnow (May 27, 2019)

Sure looks like a nice place. Guessing it's one of the few new buildings going up in Dike? Nice to see. Just down the road from me. I am between Waverly and Shell Rock. Saying hello if I have not yet. Troy


----------



## fwgsaw (May 27, 2019)

mogulmasher said:


> Emissions weren't a big concern then. Problem was in early '70s the sled industry peaked at well over 100 manufacturers. You had to make a sled that performed, was reliable and innovative to succeed. Bob Mcculloch was no doubt a genius, but think he was too late. If you put that sled I posted up against a Yamaha, Arctic Cat, Scorpion, Rupp, Skiroule, etc of the same year you see how far behind he was already starting. Snowmobilers are some of the most brand loyal people there are, it takes quite a machine to make them leave their preferred brand.
> 
> By the mid '70s most manufacturers were gone and you were down to a dozen or so that included the 4 that exist today.


My understanding of the BP snowmobile engines was that they were being developed for snowmobile ice racing and they were on par for performance of anything in the same cc range at the time. Problem lies with the rules since it used a balanced piston they had to include that in the engine size. So a 399 cc engine was competing against 500cc engines. The project was eventually pulled and these engines were known as ghost motors till around 2005. There is one in the racing snowmobile museum in a sled that was being used in the day.


----------



## belgian (May 28, 2019)

Wayne's chainsaw museum is on my bucket list . A must see for every collector. Might as well plan a stop in Iowa then....


----------



## heimannm (May 28, 2019)

Roland - you are welcome any time. Hopefully we will have a guest bedroom so folks can spend a night in the museum.

Troy - let me know if you are ever in the area. I would love to tell you I'll be moving in shortly but it keeps pushing back...

Mark


----------



## rheima (May 28, 2019)

Mark- See you tomorrow afternoon with Dad---Really looking forward to the tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rheima


----------



## heimannm (May 30, 2019)

The drywall crew finished their part yesterday and hopefully with the dehumidifiers going there will be no more problems. Today when I walked past I saw both the plumbing/HVAC were working, as were the electrical contractors.




HVAC were installing the duct that will run above the display area.




The electrical crew has been installing switches and receptacles, and covers in the rooms that have already been painted...




...or just taping them for the painters in rooms that still need the final paint.




The attic is also ready for the painters to return.




Another painting contractor will be responsible for the floors and will be coming to town next week to get started.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 6, 2019)

Slight set back (again), seems the electricians put their wires in the wall right where the plumbers needed to drive a screw to support the AC compressor outside the building.







Another contractor is scheduled to start polishing the concrete in the display area next week.

Mark


----------



## rwoods (Jun 7, 2019)

Bet the plumber jumped. Last year I drilled into a leg of a 240 volt line with a cordless drill. Thankful for the plastic housing. Ron


----------



## Ms290man (Jun 7, 2019)

This is the coolest non-saw saw thread that I’ve gone through in a while. Can’t wait to see what this looks like when it’s done!


----------



## heimannm (Jul 10, 2019)

Progress has been very slooooow waiting on the contractor to complete polishing the concrete floor in the display area. There will be a lot of cleanup and some repainting needed to make it presentable, meeting with the owner tomorrow to review.

Meanwhile, the general contractor has finished up most of the exterior trim including the nice cedar in the parking / overhang area. While trying to stay active in some positive way they put up some of the wall cabinets in the new shop. The base units and counter top will have to wait until the floors are painted and fully cured. I will have a laundry sink on the right adjacent to the door way so I can clean off the worst of the grime before I enter the other spaces in the building.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jul 10, 2019)

The overhang with the finished cedar ceiling.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Aug 10, 2019)

7 weeks of polishing the concrete in the front room and it is still not done right. I am growing impatient...

Like most small towns in the Midwest our city of Dike has its festival called Watermelon Days which we are celebrating this weekend. Since so many folks are curious what the building will be used for, I thought I'd give them a sense today. Just for comparison, I've include a photo from last year.

Last year - a piece of ground




This year, can't set up inside yet...my younger son Josh out front




We just managed to put the large McCulloch sign up on Friday. 

Mark


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 11, 2019)

Looking good Mark. 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## heimannm (Aug 21, 2019)

After 7-1/2 weeks of polishing the concrete in the display area up front we are calling it good. Floor crew moved on to the metallic filled epoxy for the middle section, and a more conventional epoxy with flecks in the shop. It rained Tuesday morning so the carpenter started handing some doors.

They put some sealer on the polished concrete and buffed it out, looks O.K. now.




Hard to show in a photo and most of the pattern is dust but the metallic filled epoxy looks pretty nice.




Shop floor.




Doors.










Mark


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 22, 2019)

Bet that floor is slick as an onion wet. Have you ran across it and slid in socks yet. 

Steve Sidwell


----------



## Jasonrkba (Aug 22, 2019)

Mac yellow walls! I love it.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 23, 2019)

Doors:
I can remember my contractor telling me to keep all the doors closed for a couple months lest they warp. New wood and not really seasoned.

[emoji1696]


----------



## heimannm (Aug 23, 2019)

The doors are new, somewhat pricey, but they are not solid wood.




The kitchen cabinets are now within the confines of the building.




Mark


----------



## rwoods (Aug 23, 2019)

Will you be serving lunch? Seriously, it is exciting to watch your vision become reality. Ron


----------



## heimannm (Aug 31, 2019)

Kitchen cabinets going up, the carpenter in charge was looking in the walls for some low voltage wiring.



Someone made a mistake and the corner cabinet was only 36" instead of the needed 39" so the rest of the wall cabinets will have to wait a few weeks.




Master bath is coming along




Handicap bathroom in the display area now has a toilet and sink.




The shop cabinets are coming along, and the plumbers have the hose reels installed.







Mark


----------



## mogulmasher (Aug 31, 2019)

If I had this place I'd just live in it with all my cool vintage saws.


----------



## s sidewall (Aug 31, 2019)

What happened to the door?

Steve Sidwell


----------



## heimannm (Sep 1, 2019)

It was damaged in the box, a new door has already been delivered. 

Mark


----------



## fossil (Sep 2, 2019)

When I saw the LiftMaster I thought it was a hoist for the model 77.

Looking good Mark.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 24, 2019)

Some progress lately. Countertop/bench top were delivered last week.




Sometime since Sunday the countertops were installed in the kitchen as well as the workshop. No photo of the workshop for you. The wall in the kitchen was patched and repainted earlier.




Mark


----------



## drf255 (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks great Mark!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 27, 2019)

Any plans for a Grand Opening yet Mark?


----------



## heimannm (Sep 27, 2019)

My best guess is early December, I have a lot of saws to get cleaned off before they go on display...

Mark


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 28, 2019)

Floors are hard to get just right , I've used 3Ms diamond pads to polish concrete floors before, and they're 3 step system works awesome, but Bear came out with a product called "granite grip" I used for a country dance floor that was poor concrete and its pretty bulletproof .
New doors I always check "restore" big construction companies will donate new doors alot of times.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 19, 2019)

The building inspections have been completed and aside from a few small electrical issues, I have been given clearance to get started on the final clean up and get started moving some thing in. 

Initially, Mrs. Heimann thought a display for Halloween would be in order so rather than more pumpkins and bales of straw, I went the direction of the GEICO TV commercial about people in horror movies making bad decisions.




You can find a couple of hockey masks if you look in the right spots...

Mark


----------



## fossil (Oct 19, 2019)

Good pic. I really thought that commercial was funny. I use an SL-9 with a "Zippo" muffler (no chain) to care the older kids. Works pretty well.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 20, 2019)

heimannm said:


> The building inspections have been completed and aside from a few small electrical issues, I have been given clearance to get started on the final clean up and get started moving some thing in.
> 
> Initially, Mrs. Heimann thought a display for Halloween would be in order so rather than more pumpkins and bales of straw, I went the direction of the GEICO TV commercial about people in horror movies making bad decisions.
> 
> ...


Looks like the place that I would hide!


----------



## s sidewall (Oct 21, 2019)

Those saws must have some old AMF Harley Davidsons in them with the card board sitting under them.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## heimannm (Oct 21, 2019)

The two with bad leaks are the Jonsered 70E and the Danarm clone of the McCulloch 1-10...

Mark


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey Mark how many saws do you have roughly?. Loving this project will be on my bucket list of places to visit for sure


----------



## heimannm (Oct 21, 2019)

Something in the neighborhood of 350 but only 1/2 or so are running condition. I am expecting maybe 200-250 on display at first...some will never be made to run, just look like they could.

Mark


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow Mark no shortage of firewood for you then


----------



## SMOWC (Oct 21, 2019)

Where are you located?


----------



## heimannm (Oct 21, 2019)

I have, perhaps a three year supply right now in addition to 3 or 4 cords I have given away this year...emerald ash borer has devastated the ash population just east of where I live near Waterloo, Iowa. 

Mark


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 21, 2019)

It's a terrible thing that little bugger.


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 22, 2019)

s sidewall said:


> Those saws must have some old AMF Harley Davidsons in them with the card board sitting under them.
> 
> Steve Sidwell



hd didnt need amf's help inventin leaks.


----------



## s sidewall (Oct 22, 2019)

But they did a good job under their control.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## heimannm (Nov 2, 2019)

Halloween has come and gone, I was dressed in all black with a hockey mask on top of my head, hard to wear with my glasses. By the way, I was also wearing my Army of Darkness tee shirt...my grand daughter stopped by for her candy.




Between trick or treaters I started putting together the shelving units I will be putting in the primary display area. I figure I can put 250-300 saws on the open chrome shelving plus another 100-200 on the walls depending on how densely I decide to pack them in. Next step will be to start cleaning up the saws that have been setting around in my current shop for the past few years and moving them over. 

I have also been busy continuing to get things cleaned up throughout the building as contractors aren't big on cleaning up after themselves. Mrs. Heimann came over today and cleaned the drywall residue from the shower, I vacuumed and scrubbed the floors with my Hoover Floormate and for the first time you can see what the metallic filled epoxy actually looks like. I'll try to remember and get some photos next week.

I have also been active getting the shop ready for move in, I ordered a quantity of "Wall Control" panels a long while back using up some airline miles, hotel points, or something knowing I could use them eventually. More recently I ordered some additional panels in appropriate colors to further equip the shop for chain storage when I get started moving thing over. I have the galvanized panels up between the wall cabinets for the lathe, mill/drill, and surface grinder as well as some behind the work bench. The shelves between the fire proof cabinet and the workbench will be for rolls of chain and I will mount a breaker and spinner to the work bench to facilitate making chains. I already have all of my chain parts sorted and organized in a small parts storage cabinet to further speed the task of making or repairing chains.




The table saw belongs to my younger son, easier to work in here for now as I hardly have room to turn around in my current shop with all of the stuff I've been collecting. 




You can also see that I have installed my air hose reels and a number of electrical reels so I don't have to drag extension cords or air lines around as I am working. I have been making several trips each week to the recycle station a block away clearing out mostly corrugated cardboard. Current packaging is from the bathroom accessories as I finally have all three bathrooms fully outfitted. The most used one is right through the door behind the attic ladder in the photo below, very convenient to the shop and straight through to the office.




There is still an overwhelming amount of work to be done...

Mark


----------



## mogulmasher (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice work...just for the record, I think I would live in this museum if it were mine.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 3, 2019)

I went over this afternoon to see about getting the desk put together start organizing the office space. I took a few photos of the floors in the office and bedroom as well as the first set of shelves up in the display area.




I have a ways to go on the shelves, I intend on having six rows of three each.




It is hard to really capture the way the floors look, but you can get an impression from this.




Mrs. Heimann picked out the accessories for the 1/2 bath adjacent to the shop.







The office before and after.










If I can coordinate with one of my friends at church, I will try to go computer shopping this week to finish outfitting the office.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Nov 3, 2019)

I expected a clear toilet seat with embedded sawchain!

Philbert


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 3, 2019)

Philbert said:


> I expected a clear toilet seat with embedded sawchain!
> 
> Philbert



That is a wicked cool idea. Like a honey jar with the bee and dandelion in the lid


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 3, 2019)

Love it! very well done!


----------



## Todd Loosli (Nov 3, 2019)

Outstanding job you are doing so that other people can enjoy your great hobby. I will drop in if I ever get the opportunity. Hope to see all the shelves full soon, it will be a fantastic sight.


----------



## fossil (Nov 3, 2019)

Mrs. Heimann must love you very much.


----------



## SEAM (Nov 3, 2019)

Very nice!!


----------



## emf123 (Nov 4, 2019)

Looking real good Mark!!!


----------



## rheima (Nov 10, 2019)

Way to go Mark--Looking great!!!!!---Ray Heimann


----------



## heimannm (Nov 10, 2019)

A little more progress this weekend. I have been storing quite a few parts/project saws at my son Jeff's house in Waterloo but needed to clear some space there so I could put some of the summer items like lawn furniture and tomato cages away for the winter. I don't want to let Mrs. Heimann realize I have plenty of room here for now as she would find a way to fill all the empty space so I insisted I had to move items to/from Jeff's. I made a kind of platform that I could lift with my hoist and was able to bring the saws up 8 to 10 at a time. Much easier than trying to carry them up a ladder one at a time.




You may (or may not) recall that I received this extension to the building as a benefit of the vendor sending 5 extra roof trusses and my contractor included a hatch in the ceiling to accommodate the hoist.







I also finished putting up the shelving that will accommodate my chain inventory convenient to the workbench where the breaker and spinner will be located and where I have already put the assortment of chain parts (presets, tie straps, cutters, drive links, odd bits of chain, etc.)







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 10, 2019)

I need to get serious about getting some saws cleaned up and moved over as we have committed to an open house on 4 December in association with the lighting of the Christmas tree in the middle of the intersection of Main and State Streets right adjacent to my building...

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Nov 10, 2019)

Like the hoist!

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 10, 2019)

Beyond first class in every conceivable way, Mark. Absolutely exceptional.


----------



## rwoods (Nov 10, 2019)

If we were closer, Brian and I would help you move. Will cheer you on from here. Ron


----------



## heimannm (Nov 10, 2019)

It will be a rather boring task as most of the saws will require a fair amount of cleaning/polishing to get rid of a few years accumulation of dust and grime as they have been setting in an active shop for a few years. Exhaust, welding fumes, sawdust from the woodworking shop, grinding dust, spray paint overspray...lots of elbow grease will be required.

Mark


----------



## Brent Adams (Nov 10, 2019)

Mark, that is looking phenomenal! So much attention to detail. 
Cant wait to see all of the saws, parts, signage, etc and how you will arrange them. 
I'm sure this has been a task, as I believe I understood that you are still working, and travelling some to that effect as I do.
I find it hard to just keep up with the necessary tasks here and have a few minutes with the family. Extraordinary job, and even better having the wife on board. Mine is accepting, but still doesnt understand the depths of CAD.


----------



## emf123 (Nov 11, 2019)

My OCD demands that this be addressed:


----------



## McC (Nov 16, 2019)

Looking good Mark!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Nov 20, 2019)

I will correct the condition pointed out in post 248 once I get a computer and printer in the new office...

First saws went up on the display shelving today...










Not exactly your idea of a classic, vintage saw perhaps but part of the history no doubt. Hopefully I will get some more wiped off and moved over in the coming days.

Mark


----------



## henry r (Nov 20, 2019)

This is going to look good. 

How are you planning to label everything and put it all in context?


----------



## emf123 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oh, you are killing me man!!!!!!!! This is the part of the tour where you keep the most hated saws in history


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 21, 2019)

Love my Wild Thing, and I know where a 5 year old one NIB is also.

Steve Sidwell


----------



## cedarhollow (Nov 21, 2019)

awesome job on all of it


----------



## heimannm (Nov 22, 2019)

Something for everybody...

Road Fixer never came for the lighted Stihl sign so up on the wall it goes, an inside wall above the window so it will only be visible to those who actually come inside. I also put a few more saws up today, just some that were already cleaned up and ready to go. I hope to get serious about getting some saws cleaned up and moved in the next 10 days.







And to Eric - I bought a printer today. Perhaps I will carry my notebook computer over one of these days and try printing some labels for the small parts storage units.

Mark


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 23, 2019)

That open shelving will allow much more illumination on everything all the way around. Great call there.


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 23, 2019)

Wow 300 - 400 saws... something to aspire to!

Do you have any Power Machinery LTD saws? They seem to be quite rare.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 23, 2019)

No PM saws so far. McCulloch, Poulan, Homelite, Jonsereds, Stihl, Olympyk, Zenoah, Pioneer, Echo, Solo, Dolmar, probably a few I have forgotten. No Husqvarna for the museum...I am using those saws when I need to cut wood...

Mark


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 23, 2019)

i would donate a pm. you cover ship. take yer pick.
have 340, 360, 270.
360 & 270 have both been repainted. wrong colors when i got em.
all run.


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 23, 2019)

rocketnorton said:


> i would donate a pm. you cover ship. take yer pick.
> have 340, 360, 270.
> 360 & 270 have both been repainted. wrong colors when i got em.
> all run.



Very cool!


----------



## heimannm (Nov 23, 2019)

Thanks Pete.

I remembered that I also have a Partner in the attic, as well as a PM1000 (Partner P100) to clean up and move over one day.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 28, 2019)

I have been moving some stuff over the past few days/weeks.
















And just for Eric - 




Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 28, 2019)

Love the Mccullochs and Mcculloch memorabilia. I wish they never went bankrupt and became a relabeled Husqvarna brand.


----------



## emf123 (Nov 28, 2019)

Now the cool stuff is coming out!! Looking good, I appreciate the extra effort


----------



## Philbert (Nov 29, 2019)

Looking good!

Philbert


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 29, 2019)

Is that a gray pm605 or a 610?


----------



## heimannm (Nov 29, 2019)

Silver Eagle 3720 which is the 3.7 in3 version of the 600 Series saws. I also have the 3420 that will be coming over soon.

McCulloch was a great marketing organization, take the same basic product and brand it several different ways to sell more...

Mark


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 29, 2019)

heimannm said:


> McCulloch was a great marketing organization, take the same basic product and brand it several different ways to sell more...



I would imagine they'd be delighted to learn how effective that policy still is for some of us even today! LOL


----------



## Remle (Nov 29, 2019)

MacAttack said:


> Love the Mccullochs and Mcculloch memorabilia. I wish they never went bankrupt and became a relabeled Husqvarna brand.



I don’t know about that. I love the old Macs, but by the time they were making Eager Beavers and 605’s I think the writing was already on the wall. It’s hard to regain a reputation for quality once you start making cheap stuff.


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 29, 2019)

Remle said:


> I don’t know about that. I love the old Macs, but by the time they were making Eager Beavers and 605’s I think the writing was already on the wall. It’s hard to regain a reputation for quality once you start making cheap stuff.



All of my old Mccullochs are from the mid 70's through the early eighties, so I don't have any of the later ones. But it did seem like their quality suffered into the 90's, especially with their ignitions. My dad bought one of the last Mccullochs sold before they went under, like a modern equivalent to a 10-10, and he's replaced the ignition module at least twice, and it still acts up. Our older point ignition Macs just keep chugging along.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 29, 2019)

Robert V. Jackson was an Engineer at McCulloch when they were developing the first CDI electronic ignitions. I have some of his notes where he was complaining about purchasing accepting cheaper suppliers with high failure rates. I think in those days at McCulloch like my fathers days at Maytag, quality was a top priority but there was always a battle between Engineering designing a high quality product and purchasing frequently cheaping out on the products they contract.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 30, 2019)

Mrs. Heimann thought we should have a Christmas tree up for the town festivities coming up Wednesday night when the light the large tree in the middle of the intersection right in front of my building. This tree is decorated with a saw chain garland and yellow and black lights.




In the background you can see the vertical standards going up for some additional shelving that will accommodate more saws up on the wall.

Mark


----------



## rwoods (Nov 30, 2019)

My wife came home today with a chainsaw ornament. Funny how they put up with us. Ron


----------



## heimannm (Dec 2, 2019)

I have been keeping busy trying to get the shelves up on the wall. The wire shelving will be good for saws that deserve a closer look, the shelves on the wall will tell a bit more of the history/progression.










I have also moved most of my chain inventory to the new shop. I will have to spend some time improving the organization but at least I have most of it now in one place. I have a few more boxes of miscellaneous chains and parts in the attic, as well as a number of prepackaged loops. You can't see it in the photo below but I have the Oregon chain "scale" decal affixed to the bench top and some pins (finish nails) in the end of the bench to facilitate counting drivers when making chains.




Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 2, 2019)

oohhhh man... I could spend hours looking over those Mccullochs. 

For me personally, the quintessential Mcculloch is the 10-10, it's what I grew up watching my dad use and probably the first saw i ever pulled the trigger on.

Incidentally, i went to dig out my garage sale find chain sharpener. I had never even noticed before that lo and behold, it's an old Mcculloch File N Joint!


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 2, 2019)

Incredible!


----------



## heimannm (Dec 13, 2019)

I have one, or maybe two of the McCulloch branded file n joint tools in the original packaging plus another one or two that will end up on display.

This week I wiped down the PM340 (thanks again to rocketnorton) and took this Mall electric out of the box and put it on the shelf. I will give it some additional cleaning at some point.







If anyone has a short length of scratcher chain they don't want, I would like a piece to use on my chain display when I get to that.




Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 13, 2019)

Wow, Kudos to RocketNorton for donating that PM 340!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks fantastic Mark.
I am looking forward to seeing it in person this spring.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 14, 2019)

MacAttack said:


> Wow, Kudos to RocketNorton for donating that PM 340!



thx. happy to be a small part of it.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Dec 14, 2019)

heimannm said:


> I have been keeping busy trying to get the shelves up on the wall. The wire shelving will be good for saws that deserve a closer look, the shelves on the wall will tell a bit more of the history/progression.
> 
> View attachment 777186
> 
> ...


Do I spy the brown timber bear hiding in there lol?
Looks great Mark!


----------



## Brent Adams (Dec 14, 2019)

I recently had an offer to buy a "running" Timber Bear with a new (aftermarket) bar and chain for $60. I passed. I find it hard to embrace the McCinderblocks and everything that came after it through the Chinese crap that they apparently went to and the Husqvarna ownership of the name. I say all of this even though most, if not all of the McCullochs I own were from the era when Black and Decker owned them. 
Its funny how we seem to form a bond with a certain type of equipment system and we have trouble accepting anything that differs from that. Maybe it is because my grandfather's first power saw was a D30 McCulloch, and the first saw I ever ran and still have is a 1010S. They had the heavy and basic forerunner, and then the "much" improved offspring of that idea. The newer products to me were just a marketing "cheapening " product to try to keep up with what the bean counters thought was a better way to make money and keep up with trends, not make a better product.

Thank you so much Mark for putting this Museum together and showing an unbiased and true accoumt of the product. You tell the truth. Good, bad, and otherwise. 
So glad that you have the drive and the resources to make this happen. Wish I could get up there one day to see what you have created. Truly a labor of love, as money has to be a secondary consideration.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 15, 2019)

The brown/bronze Timber Bear was one of the first saws to go in the museum, after the Mini Mac and the Wild Thing...

Mark


----------



## 2broke2ride (Dec 15, 2019)

heimannm said:


> The brown/bronze Timber Bear was one of the first saws to go in the museum, after the Mini Mac and the Wild Thing...
> 
> Mark


I'm glad to be a small part of it Mark!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 16, 2019)

heimannm said:


> The brown/bronze Timber Bear was one of the first saws to go in the museum, after the Mini Mac and the Wild Thing...
> 
> Mark



Did you ever get that box in Chelsa that is waiting for you ? Just curious.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 16, 2019)

No, we haven't made any connections yet.

Mark


----------



## Cantdog (Dec 17, 2019)

Very , very impressive Mark!!!!! Beautiful set up.... Good luck with this.

All the prettier as I noticed a couple RED saws in there too!!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 17, 2019)

heimannm said:


> No, we haven't made any connections yet.
> 
> Mark



Sooner or later... Its in a safe place for now.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 17, 2019)

These photos were taken in my current shop but the edger and the cleaner looking welder have been moved to the museum building.







The dirty looking welder starts and runs well. I have not yet attempted to actually strike an arc but one day...




I also moved another batch of bars and chains over today.




These were in addition to a batch I brought over last week.




Now, how do I go about getting them organized in a way that I can find one when I need it?

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Dec 17, 2019)

RFID tags. 

Philbert


----------



## belgian (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey Mark,

Your shop is getting more impressive by the day.

I noticed I have the same welder, but no cables came with it. Do you have a pic of these items ?


----------



## heimannm (Dec 18, 2019)

I will try to remember and get a photo of the cables with the plugs. There is a pair of tubes parallel to the cables with a thumb operated valve to control the engine speed remotely. You can see the connections near one of the female plugs.




Mark


----------



## Fat Matt (Dec 29, 2019)

heimannm said:


> Mrs. Heimann sent me a couple of photos yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 684239
> 
> ...


----------



## Fat Matt (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey guys, 
I’m new here and a new collector of McCullochs I’m trying to collect all the 10 series and a few others. Mr. Mark I would like to tour your saw shop when you finish it. What town are you building it in. 
My Grand paw Chester Darby was a McCuloch man he had a 10-10 Automatic with a right hand start, as he was partially paralyzed on his left side. But even in his 70-80 he could out work a young man. One summer he and I ran 380’ of fence no water jugs. That’s just the way he worked. At the time I could hold my own with him. I miss that man. He’s been gone 12 years. He left me his saw, someone was supposed to be restoring it for me. But they never got back to me on it. Might have parted it out. I sure would like to have it back.


----------



## jr27236 (Dec 29, 2019)

What do you think this old Mac is worth? Any demand for this oldy? TIA.


----------



## jr27236 (Dec 29, 2019)

Fat Matt said:


> Hey guys,
> I’m new here and a new collector of McCullochs I’m trying to collect all the 10 series and a few others. Mr. Mark I would like to tour your saw shop when you finish it. What town are you building it in.
> My Grand paw Chester Darby was a McCuloch man he had a 10-10 Automatic with a right hand start, as he was partially paralyzed on his left side. But even in his 70-80 he could out work a young man. One summer he and I ran 380’ of fence no water jugs. That’s just the way he worked. At the time I could hold my own with him. I miss that man. He’s been gone 12 years. He left me his saw, someone was supposed to be restoring it for me. But they never got back to me on it. Might have parted it out. I sure would like to have it back.


You saying they still have his saw? You need to get it back.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 29, 2019)

jr27236 said:


> What do you think this old Mac is worth? Any demand for this oldy? TIA.


Hate to tell you, the small engine shop I deal with had one a couple months ago. He said make him an offer, he was tired of moving it around. I only had $10 on me, so I said I was broke , but, I would bring some cash when I came back to pick up my tiller. He didn't call when the tiller was finished, and my daughter got married, so I kind of forgot about the tiller. Went back to get the tiller and asked about the Mac15? He said the guys were taking a load to the scrap yard so he threw it in the pile.. I paid $35 for mine in running condition.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 29, 2019)

To tell the truth, the only reason I gave $35 for it, it was a friend selling a couple of his Dad's Macs that he restored. The other one was a Mac550, 99CC. He wanted $35 each, being a friend I didn't argue. But in my mind, I paid $50 for the 550 and $20 for the mac 15, Just Me.


----------



## jr27236 (Dec 29, 2019)

Im shocked actually on how little it is worth. I didn't buy it as of yet. I actually thought something that cool looking would be worth more. Guess i wont even make an offer on it


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2019)

Sometimes, value is not represented well in dollars. 

Philbert


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 30, 2019)

I hate to even think about how many pieces of power equipment have been scrapped that could have been easily fixed, it's just the way it is. For example, if you look for parts for vintage Ariens snowblowers on eBay you will see many of them selling for high prices. Yet i still occasionally see a vintage Ariens thrown out completely.

The way i see it, the relatively cheap prices on many vintage saws is an opportunity for collectors. I can still grab up a fixable 40 - 50 year old Mcculloch for around 20 bucks like i just did.

The Mccullochs that seem to be commanding higher prices are the big displacement direct drive saws like the SP 125.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 30, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Sometimes, value is not represented well in dollars.
> 
> Philbert



+1.

built 2 nice lookin/runnin 15s outta 3.
sold one, kept the other.
plentiful makes them cheap to buy & fix.


----------



## Fat Matt (Dec 30, 2019)

jr27236 said:


> You saying they still have his saw? You need to get it back.


Yeah I’m trying to get up with the guy.


----------



## chainsawchap (Dec 31, 2019)

very cool thanks for shairing the museum I find that very cool wish I could see it.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 31, 2019)

Mark is a pretty 'tech-savvy'guy. I am sure that he will have virtual tours on the web, for distant folks, including bore hole trips down into cylinders, etc. 

Philbert


----------



## Drptrch (Dec 31, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Mark is a pretty 'tech-savvy'guy. I am sure that he will have virtual tours on the web, for distant folks, including bore hole trips down into cylinders, etc.
> 
> Philbert



Museum Drone )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Jan 7, 2020)

Drone? 







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jan 7, 2020)

I have been keeping busy lately just trying to sort out bars and chain loops. Turns out the NOS bars I had drug over earlier (previous page) were only part of what I had scattered around. I think I have all of the "loose" bars now moved over to the new building, a bunch of used bars for the 10 Series and smaller saws are up in the attic, all of the McCulloch branded bars and most of my used large frame bars are now up on the wall in the new shop.




Small saws transitioning to the 10 Series




Mostly 10 Series but a few large frame bars mixed in




New and used bars for the large frame saws




Miscellaneous bars and chain loops







More NOS mostly 10 Series bars in need of a home




And a few NOS Homelite bars




One of the coolest I have uncovered so far, look at the intricate etching.







Mark


----------



## emf123 (Jan 7, 2020)

So, how are the plans for the drone engine hotsaw coming along?!!


----------



## svk (Jan 7, 2020)

Your bar and chain display/storage is incredible. 

@Philbert you should do this!


----------



## Philbert (Jan 7, 2020)

Philbert does not have that bar collection; or that wall space.

If Mark wanted it to be really impressive, he would have sorted the bars by musical tones; like a giant xylophone. Then he could have Tom Hanks come to the grand opening.

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 7, 2020)

I sold an old Mac bar to a member here, it had the "Flying Geese" logo on it. It was a great wall hanger for over a door. I purged my collection of a lot of one of a kind stuff. I know I had a 52" Homelite bar, and I think the Mac was 48".


----------



## Brent Adams (Jan 7, 2020)

Just hate to see all those poor 10 series "orphaned" bars. They would all be loved here. Send em on.

Sooo, how does one go about locating oneself a drone engine AND a drone? 
Probably the same way one found all of the other oddities I suppose.

Unbelievable collection Mark! Cant wait to see it all when you get it open. I'm sure it will continue to evolve and change as you move things around and improve design and flow.


----------



## MacAttack (Jan 8, 2020)

Man oh man oh man... look at all those bars and chains.


----------



## Remle (Jan 8, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Philbert does not have that bar collection; or that wall space.
> 
> If Mark wanted it to be really impressive, he would have sorted the bars by musical tones; like a giant xylophone. Then he could have Tom Hanks come to the grand opening.
> 
> Philbert


That would make for an awesome door chime when someone comes in.

Chainsaw bar wind chimes?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 8, 2020)

Remle said:


> Chainsaw bar wind chimes?


New way to '_tune_' a saw!

Phiblert


----------



## heimannm (Jan 12, 2020)

I think I finally have all of the bars and chains located in their new homes. I have a nice selection of used bars and extra chains put up in the attic as well.




The "mostly non-McCulloch" section.




I also put up some McCulloch wall hangers that I have had for a while but no good place to display them. 










Mark


----------



## Remle (Jan 12, 2020)

I’m just astounded by those massive Homelite bars with the Safe-T-Tip. I’m guessing those lasted about 5 seconds after purchase.


----------



## MacAttack (Jan 12, 2020)

i could spend far too much time looking over all of that stuff... and i love those Mcculloch dealership wall hangers. I just went through all of the troubleshooting steps, lol. I like the one part, "drain fuel and save", probably more than a couple times they had to tell the customer "you ran straight gas dumbass... no warranty repair for you...'


----------



## heimannm (Jan 22, 2020)

I do believe Mrs. Heimann has really embraced my passion, she bought this shirt for me.




Mark


----------



## rwoods (Jan 22, 2020)

I like Mrs. Heimann and I haven’t even met her. Ron


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 22, 2020)

heimannm said:


> Drone?
> 
> View attachment 786437
> 
> ...



Kinda figured )





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vizette (Jan 22, 2020)

heimannm said:


> I do believe Mrs. Heimann has really embraced my passion, she bought this shirt for me.
> Mark




LMAO Please tell me that's a throwback to "The Jerk"?!



All I need is this 10-10, that's all I need! ...and this Super XL. All I need is this 10-10 and this Super XL that's all I need! ...and this Partner. All I need is...


----------



## Drptrch (Jan 25, 2020)

Hey Mark, got a new line for your museum 








Airway oxygen masks for animals, had em for years and finally noticed the maker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Feb 19, 2020)

I moved a few more over to the museum this week.

cbfarmall sent me the proper starter for this one (red color Fairbanks Morse) and I did fire it up and ran it a bit today but the oiler isn't working properly so I declined to make a cut with it.



















One more...







Mark


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 20, 2020)

Now we're talkin'!


----------



## emf123 (Feb 20, 2020)

Komet = Wow


----------



## Philbert (Mar 5, 2020)

Coronavirus gonna delay opening of the museum?

Philbert


----------



## 2stroker (Mar 5, 2020)

For all you Mac lovers!
I was at the Western Reserve Historical Museum in Cleveland last weekend and came across this!! Neglected to take a picture of the car though.
Bob was waaaay ahead of his time.
2stroker


----------



## Philbert (Mar 5, 2020)

2stroker said:


> For all you Mac lovers! . . . Bob was waaaay ahead of his time.


Mark's probably got one!

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Mar 5, 2020)

Robert McCulloch was indeed a very clever, driven man.

Here are a couple more cleaned up and ready to go on display, as you can see both are based on the 33/35/39 powerhead.
















Mark


----------



## heimannm (Mar 9, 2020)

I am starting to arrange the 33/35/39 model saws and variants in the museum now. Not sure if this is final but at least they are all cleaned up and moved over.







The D-36 on the top shelf is actually the same vintage as the 33/35/39 saws. Interesting that they had such widely varying designs in production at the same time.

By the way, that is a LeSabre on the bottom shelf, like the 33/35 power head but laid on its side to make a (left hand bar) direct drive saw as shown in a previous post.

Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Mar 10, 2020)

Does that one old Mac have a drill chuck for a power head?? 

lol... imagine running a 3/4 bit into steel and that thing grabs on you!


----------



## heimannm (Mar 10, 2020)

Yes, it is a 35 with a drill attachment and a genuine Jacobs chuck. Someone brought a 1" auger bit to a gathering in Wisconsin, stalled the clutch even boring in a chunk of an old soft poplar log...




The other drill has a spur gear reduction unit on it. That one starts and runs perfectly, as does the direct drive drill unit.




Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Mar 10, 2020)

that's amazing....I've seen pictures of a Homelite power head running a circular saw, but the chainsaw power drill is really something. especially the unit with the gear reduction, that seems a little scary if it came out of your hands.


----------



## rheima (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks for telling me where to look for the latest on the Museum!!! Did you ever get the scratcher chain you were needing? I have a loop or two.--Ray


----------



## heimannm (Mar 16, 2020)

I have a spare loop for the Comet but if you have some extra bits I wouldn't have to break apart the Comet loop.

I also have a loop on the Mall electric, but I don't want to mess with that one either.







Mark


----------



## rheima (Mar 16, 2020)

I will check tomorrow--the loop came with one of my big Malls.--Ray


----------



## rheima (Mar 17, 2020)

Yep-- I have two loops from the Mall 7H- they are kind of stiff and will need some soaking in some oil or penetrant.--Ray


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 18, 2020)

When will you start accepting visitors Mark?


----------



## heimannm (Mar 18, 2020)

Any and all are welcome to visit any time. I have around 150 saws and such on display now and trying to increase that number each week as I get them cleaned up and ready. Check in advance to make sure I am available. 

Mark


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 18, 2020)

Mark, you're helpful even when just doing your thing. I hate taking bars off my saws. Most of mine have their original bars on them. Think I'll try the cross bar pattern on the shelves. That gives some space to display small stuff with out blocking the saw. It never fails that I want to take a 100CC saw down, with a 36" bar, and have to move 6 other saws to get to it. 

We are planning a road trip to Tulsa from MD. Taking a Southern route out, and a Northern route home. I'm going to see if we are running close enough to swing by.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 18, 2020)

Might be doable on the return trip! It's only an inch on the map.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Mar 18, 2020)

heimannm said:


> Any and all are welcome to visit any time. I have around 150 saws and such on display now and trying to increase that number each week as I get them cleaned up and ready. Check in advance to make sure I am available.
> 
> Mark









Road trip!


----------



## heimannm (Mar 27, 2020)

I managed to get a few more cleaned up in preparation for moving over to the museum. I also spent some time going through the Homelite IPL's and Service Bulletins getting them arranged is a fashion to make them more practical to use...I'll try to remember and get some photos to post up soon.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Mar 27, 2020)

Some other saws I cleaned up and prepared last week/this week.

























Mark


----------



## rheima (Mar 28, 2020)

Mark-- Are you going to be home mid week or later--Thought I might come up and see the progress and bring a few things that might be good to display.---Ray Heimann


----------



## heimannm (Mar 28, 2020)

I do plan to be around this week. I have a new batch of projects in process...




Mark


----------



## rheima (Mar 28, 2020)

heimannm said:


> I do plan to be around this week. I have a new batch of projects in process...
> 
> View attachment 811877
> 
> ...



Where do you come up with all these BPs???--Ray Heimann--I'll call to make sure you are home!--


----------



## heimannm (Apr 10, 2020)

My older brother bought this from a former McCulloch dealer, he thought it might be more at home here.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Apr 10, 2020)

And another Jenn Feng McCulloch cleaned up and ready today. This one have a form of "easy start" that actually works.







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 6, 2020)

I have not done a good job of keeping things up to date in this thread. I cleaned up all of the 600 Series saws (610, 605, Timber Bear, etc.) and have them more or less organized in the shelves now. I have also put up a few more non saw McCullochs including a pump, hand held blower, back pack blower, and a string trimmer and have another brush cutter hung from the ceiling.







I have also done a little work on my "John Higby" corner. John was a local power equipment dealer and I helped his widow some with his left over chainsaws and related equipment after he passed away. She in turn gave me a number of Homelite documents, some saws, and other related items including this display racks. He was a Stihl dealer after Homelite so there is some Stihl stuff on display as well.




Here are some interesting items related to chain repair and sharpening.







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 6, 2020)

I also finished sorting through the Homelite and McCulloch documents and have everything put away in the closet in my office, everything but my McCulloch IPL's as I am leaving those in the old shop for now as I continue to do most of the work over there.













Mark


----------



## Philbert (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks very nice!

When do you break ground on the addition?

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Jun 6, 2020)

I have moved a few more saws for sale into the new shop, and have some clutter left over from the display materials.




The attic has received a few packages as I finish up a series (300 Series, 600 Series, 32/35/38cc, etc.).




And thank to Definitive Dave I have a partial roll of 7/16 pitch McCulloch chain on the original plastic spool in the shop area.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 6, 2020)

I talk with the realtor about the property next to mine about every three weeks...

Mark


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 15, 2020)

Great to see the progress Mark! I've sponsored a young hot shoe sprint car driver who will be running Jackson MN and Knoxville IA once things get rolling again. Hope to stop by on a Sunday sometime soon on a return trip to Sconnie!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 20, 2020)

I am trying to get some of the saws organized the way I want them long term, starting with the 10 Series family. The 4th row down is the 82 cc line up except for the CP80DX which is on the left end of the 2nd row. I am still missing a few models as I only have the 2-10G and Super LG6 for gear drive models on hand.




I picked up another welder on my recent trip to Oregon, this one included the case for the leads and the rectifier to convert the AC output to DC. That is a moped engine McCulloch built for AMF just above the welder.




I have room for more if I ever manage to set aside some time to get them cleaned up and moved over.




Mark


----------



## Woodslasher (Jun 20, 2020)

Sweet! I spy a familiar-looking Lear Jet starter.... It looks better there than it does in the back of a 40 foot con-ex box, in my opinion.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 21, 2020)

It is interesting to see the differences between the two chargers, one has a 12/24 volt switch and leads with clamps like jumper cables, the other has an ammeter and the plug for the Lear jet. It also has what looks like a standard 120 volt cord receptacle but appears to be wired directly to the alternator. So many changes in such a short time.

Mark


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jun 21, 2020)

heimannm said:


> It is interesting to see the differences between the two chargers, one has a 12/24 volt switch and leads with clamps like jumper cables, the other has an ammeter and the plug for the Lear jet. It also has what looks like a standard 120 volt cord receptacle but appears to be wired directly to the alternator. So many changes in such a short time.
> 
> Mark


The 120volt receptacle baffles me? Unless it has a converter it would just put out 12 volt dc and whatever amps the alternator is rated for.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 22, 2020)

was a 12/24v w/clamps for $50. on cl here a wk ago.
i tried...


----------



## jp233 (Jun 22, 2020)

heimannm - this museum is great!!!! Looking at your signature, are you "missing" a Pro Mac 610 (60cc)? or a Timber Bear (55cc) ? Or "not missing them" haha ?

I've got a variety of differing vintages that are all getting fixed, the earliest seeming to be 600041C


----------



## heimannm (Jun 22, 2020)

The two saws in the 600 Series I am missing are the Super 610 and the 645. I am not sure if the 645 was actually built but I have IPL's that show it. I do have examples of the 610, 605, 650, 655, Silver Eagle 3420, Silver Eagle 3720, Timber Bear, Brown Timber Bear, Eager Beaver 3.4, Eager Beaver 3.7, PM5700, TMY 24086B (Montgomery Wards version) and the 690 cut off saw.

Mark


----------



## jp233 (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow. Simply incredible.

What is different about the Super 610, from the PM 610?

Also, one of the pics I saw one of the little top-handle saws, do you have an Eager Beaver (2.0)? the pic looked like it but I know they made several different versions.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 23, 2020)

I believe McCulloch was a great marketing organization as well as a leading manufacturer of chainsaws in their day. To make a 610 into a Super you modify the label...

I do have an NIB Mini Mac Eager Beaver that was one of the first saws I put in the display along with a Wildthing, see post #250.

There were several different models supplied by McCulloch with the "Eager Beaver" name including the Mini Mac versions EB2.0 (rigid and anti-vibe), 600 Series in 3.4 and 3.7 In3, 300 Series like the 330 and 340 EB2.1, 32/35 cc like the 2014 plastic Mac, at least one from the "McCulloch Italian Factory" similar to the 380 EB2.3, and even a variation or two during the Jenn Feng era EB42. The illustration below is the Italian job.



This is a Jenn Feng version.




Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Jun 23, 2020)

So were the Mexican-assembled McCullochs Jenn Feng saws?


----------



## heimannm (Jun 23, 2020)

No, "Assembled in Mexico" equipment was still the "real McCulloch" but then known as McCulloch Corporation with their headquarters in Tucson, AZ. I get confused on the time line as McCulloch was sold to Black & Decker (in 1974?), spun off to Shop Vac (part of Black & Decker), employee owned, and under private ownership between 1974 and 1999. The assembly plant was in Hermosillo, Mexico and a long drive from Tucson but the Engineers from McCulloch would frequently make the trip to try and keep things on track. 

All of the Jenn Feng saws that I have encountered are the vertical cylinder style and all have a more descriptive model/serial number label.




I have no idea if there were any "transitional" saws made by Jenn Feng in the old McCulloch style. I would guess when they bought the naming rights (other than Europe) they just started using yellow and black plastic and new labels on products they were already producing for MTD and others. Having said that, I do believe that I have seen some documentation on the PM8200 type saws that was dated in the 2000's so perhaps they did continue to produce some of the more conventional McCulloch saws for a time. So much to learn...

Mark


----------



## SEAM (Jun 23, 2020)

... the PM850 (and/or 800?) was available brand new from Shingu in Japan (or at least was listed on their website) until 2007 or so.




__





Machinery|Shingu Shoko.Ltd


Machinery|Shingu Shoko.Ltd



www.shingu-shoko.co.jp




Shingu must have purchased a few warehouses full of parts when McCulloch toppled


----------



## jp233 (Jun 24, 2020)

yeah that Jenn Feng saw sure looks like a Poulan.

Sadly now, if I'm not mistaken Mac is part of the Husqvarna family and just branded similar to Poulan - lower end saws. Oh how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 24, 2020)

We had a sister company in Mexico our engineers were bussed everyday from Tucson to nagalas. We closed the plant due to violence down there.
Don’t wander around there looking for saws.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 16, 2020)

I moved some more items over the museum this week as well as moved the Comet from the workshop into the display area. I did not remember to get any photos of the McCulloch generator or the Comet in their new location but I will get some and get them posted soon. 

Tonight my son came over to help me get the BP399-T and the drone engine up where they belong. The BP399-T is in the area above the front entry door, the drone engine is hanging from the ceiling. Photos don't really do them justice so I guess you will just have to come and see it in person. Please limit your groups to less than 10 at a time to keep the covid-19 watchdogs happy.







I put another brush cutter up this week as well as an electric string trimmer that came along. The latest brush cutter has the same 38 cc engine as the edger up above the entry.

If anyone has a good suggestion for a slow turning turntable for the BP399-T please let me know.

Mark


----------



## jp233 (Jul 17, 2020)

So incredible. I hope I can make it out there sometime.

Could you use an old belt-drive record turntable (not an expensive direct drive like Technics 1200), maybe with added ball bearings under the platter or something to take the weight of the BP399-T ? Adjust the belt gearing based on rotating speed?


----------



## heimannm (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a lazy susan bearing on hand, I just need to figure out how to drive it slowly enough. There is a switched outlet nearby. 

Mark


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 17, 2020)

heimannm said:


> If anyone has a good suggestion for a slow turning turntable for the BP399-T please let me know.





heimannm said:


> I have a lazy susan bearing on hand, I just need to figure out how to drive it slowly enough. There is a switched outlet nearby.


If the switch is not controlling multiple devices on the circuit, replace it with a dimmer switch and adjust the drive ratio of the turntable accordingly to obtain the desired results. A cheap ceiling fan motor could be used.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 17, 2020)

Use the motor from an electric chainsaw (geared down) to power it - that would be poetic. Have it operate on a momentary contact switch so that it is not always running.

Or, mount the chainsaw switch on an adjacent stand. 
Connect the two with some of that link belt stuff around a large, plywood disc.

Philbert


----------



## rwoods (Jul 17, 2020)

Personally, I think a MACGyver could turn the drone into a ceiling fan.

Great job, Mark.


Ron


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 17, 2020)

Use a geniva drive. You can adjust turns at the push of a button we use it on chucker machines for indexing. Can be made from plywood slotted with a roller bearing on a shoulder bolt shimmed with washers.or use a cam follower.



Bullard multimatic chucker, 6/12, 8/16 spindles., 6 chucks 1, 000lb chucks turns out a rough casting into a finished trailer truck brake drum. Each machine weighs 65,000lbs cost $750k.





__





Bullard Machine Tool Co. - Mult-au-matic lathe | VintageMachinery.org






vintagemachinery.org


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 17, 2020)

Think about it, a geniva drive mounted under a table with a cut away chain saw showing the inner parts rotating while a chain saw rotates driven from a vertical shaft from the table to the ceiling?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 18, 2020)

I'll take two.


----------



## MacAttack (Jul 18, 2020)

heimannm said:


> I have a lazy susan bearing on hand, I just need to figure out how to drive it slowly enough. There is a switched outlet nearby.
> 
> Mark



If you search for "synchronous motor" on Amazon etc, there are tons of these small low-rpm drive motors that you could easily attach a small pulley and run a v belt to power it.


----------



## McC (Jul 18, 2020)

I'll have to get over to your museum soon with Peter
Scott


----------



## heimannm (Jul 18, 2020)

You are all welcome any time, I recommend you check with before making a trip to be sure I will be around.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Sep 1, 2020)

I hung a Mall 11 from the ceiling last week with the help of my younger son.







You can't tell from the first photo, but the 399T up on the entryway is now on a turntable but the bearing was a bit stiff so I have another on the way.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Sep 1, 2020)

heimannm said:


> I hung a Mall 11 from the ceiling last week with the help of my younger son.


Well, it _IS_ a '2-Man' saw!

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Sep 1, 2020)

Indeed


----------



## svk (Sep 2, 2020)

Looks fantastic. Can't wait to get the Zogger saw (and anything else we find) down to you.


----------



## jp233 (Sep 14, 2020)

I can verify that this museum is worth whatever trip it takes to get there! Almost unreal.... so much Mac but there's even more! The Homelite display is really interesting.

Pretty soon, the property next door will need to be annexed...


----------



## Philbert (Sep 14, 2020)

jp233 said:


> Pretty soon, the property next door will need to be annexed...


? But how could Mark cut holes through both walls to connect the buildings?

Philbert


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 14, 2020)

Philbert said:


> But how could Mark cut holes through both walls to connect the buildings?
> 
> Philbert


I think @heimannm should use 2 Mini Macs for that, one in each hand, and just attack the wall horror-movie style! He’d have to video it, of course.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## MacAttack (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm definitely going to try that now...


----------



## Philbert (Sep 15, 2020)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 855185





MacAttack said:


> I'm definitely going to try that now...


Where's OSHA when you need them?

Seriously, weld them together, 16 inches apart, and we can get rid of all those Mingo markers . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 15, 2020)

Safety first!


----------



## heimannm (Oct 16, 2020)

We had a little excitement three doors down today.










The "creamery" on the right of the burning apartments is owned & used by a local guy that does carving, the building to the left is our local lumberyard.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Oct 16, 2020)

Did you offer to help ventilate?

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Oct 16, 2020)

To demonstrate my confidence in the local fire crews, I continued to carry saws and parts into the museum during the event. My offer to assist was implied...

Mark


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 16, 2020)

Meth lab explosion?


----------



## heimannm (Oct 16, 2020)

One story was that one of the occupants smelled smoke, came outside, and saw that the gas meter was on fire...there were reports of reports as in ammunition going off during the blaze.

4:30 PM they are make sure it is really out.




Mark


----------



## mweba (Oct 16, 2020)

One of our cattle workers, Mason, lives there and seamed to indicate a gas leak fire. It shot out of the wall in his apartment. He'll be spending a couple nights on my property til other living quarters are found.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 16, 2020)

A little too close for comfort. And they weren't messin' around making sure it was out..., presumably after shutting off the gas.


----------



## svk (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry for those involved. My neighbors house burned down last fall, no fun.


----------



## jp233 (Oct 16, 2020)

Jeebus! Hope no one was hurt. Could've spread really fast


----------



## heimannm (Oct 16, 2020)

The building involved was three door south of mine, the wind was pretty strong from the west today so the danger to me was minimal. None the less, I thought I should be prepared just in case. It was quite a lesson to me, even though there were rarely flames visible it still took 4 hours or so to get it put out.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 16, 2020)

It looks like the Pub was spared. THANK god!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 17, 2020)

I think it was Reggie Jackson who lost a huge classic car collection in a fire. Kind of nerve wracking if you have a building full of irreplaceable things .


----------



## jp233 (Oct 17, 2020)

Well when you have to take over the next door building to expand the museum and shop, put in a fire suppression system ! Just would have to make sure it wouldn't get set off with some good ol' Mac 2smoke haha

Definitely basically irreplaceable stuff, but then again all stuff is just that, life is first


----------



## Philbert (Oct 17, 2020)

jp233 said:


> Well when you have to take over the next door building to expand the museum and shop, put in a fire suppression system !


McCulloch probably made those too, with yellow pipes!

Philbert


----------



## emf123 (Oct 17, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I think it was Reggie Jackson who lost a huge classic car collection in a fire. Kind of nerve wracking if you have a building full of irreplaceable things .


That's my worst fear about having a shed with all my cool stuff in it. Nobody could ever steal all my saws, parts, and tools, unless I was on vacation in another continent, because I have waaaaaaaaay too much stuff.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 17, 2020)

emf123 said:


> That's my worst fear about having a shed with all my cool stuff in it. Nobody could ever steal all my saws, parts, and tools, unless I was on vacation in another continent, because I have waaaaaaaaay too much stuff.


I put huge snakes in my shed , they keep the rats from chewing stuff and they bother other people but not me.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 29, 2020)

I went a bit overboard this week. On Monday I went to see Struggle and came home with a truckload of parts saws and a few completes including this late model McCulloch 7-10 and Remington Super 75.










Also on Monday a friend sent a link to an auction so on Tuesday I took a look and made a few bids not realizing the auction ended on Wednesday with pick up Thursday only in Indianapolis...

It worked out anyway.




Sally saw. Mall 12A, McCulloch 7-55, Disston Mercury DA 211, Mall 3E (electric), Strunk G2E (electric, Corps of Engineers tag), Poulan 54 (has been approved by Modified Mark), Mall 5 HP pneumatic with scratcher chain, Sears David Bradley (electric), Electr O Saw (electric),

Mark


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 29, 2020)

Awesome hauls!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 30, 2020)

Is that a round bar on a stick !?


----------



## heimannm (Oct 30, 2020)

More like a round blade on a stick.

Mark


----------



## olyman (Oct 30, 2020)

heimannm said:


> More like a round blade on a stick.
> 
> Mark


soon, youll outgrow you new digs!!!!!!


----------



## rwoods (Oct 30, 2020)

Mark, what is the finish on your floor? It really looks good. So do the saws. Ron


----------



## heimannm (Oct 30, 2020)

Grey epoxy with flecks (white, black, grey).

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 9, 2020)

Taking advantage of the nice weather, I started moving my machines over to the new shop last week. My grandson was a little help...













I broke a fitting on the surface grinder in the move and had to lift the grinder off the base to get at it under the unit. I was able to use the "truck crane" I got from Rockcrusher402 when I picked up the large sign from him a couple of years ago.




I also upgraded some of the wiring on the surface grinder and connected it to the inverter I had purchased for it a while back. The surface grinder has a three phase motor and I only have single phase power in my shop so the inverter works to provide the three phase output from singe phase input. Now all three machines (lathe, mill/drill, and surface grinder) are equipped with three phase motor and inverters. The grinder will always run at 60 Hz but I like the convenience of being able to adjust the speed on the lathe and mill/drill and reversing the drill is quite nice as well.







Mark


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like you created a lot of space in the home shop!


----------



## heimannm (Nov 9, 2020)

I have room enough to sneeze now...

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Nov 10, 2020)

heimannm said:


> I have room enough to sneeze now...


Careful! COVID joke?

Philbert


----------



## MDowless (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello Heimannm,
I’m new to the site and was directed to you for information. I have a McCulloch BP-399-T that I am looking to re home. I’m realizing I’m not going to use it and after doing some research it appears they may be more of a collectors item then something to play with. Would you be able to help me figure out what it might be worth? Thank you again


----------



## heimannm (Nov 15, 2020)

I sent a private message, click on the letter icon in the upper right hand corner of your screen to read the message.

Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 15, 2020)

MDowless said:


> Hello Heimannm,
> I’m new to the site and was directed to you for information. I have a McCulloch BP-399-T that I am looking to re home. I’m realizing I’m not going to use it and after doing some research it appears they may be more of a collectors item then something to play with. Would you be able to help me figure out what it might be worth? Thank you again



That's pretty interesting, a twin cylinder, electric start, fan cooled engine from Mcculloch. It would make more sense as a general purpose, horizontal shaft implement engine if not for the bizarre location of the intake and carburetor.
It looks like it was barely used, it would be interesting to know the application for it, does it have a governor? 
If there was a niche Mcculloch should have pursued, it was making powersports engines for things like snowmobiles, and competed with Kohler, Kawasaki, Suzuki, Hirth, and so on. God knows they probably could have built a better engine than some of the junk in the early sleds.


----------



## mogulmasher (Nov 15, 2020)

Pretty sure that motor was intended to be a snowmobile motor.
They made an attempt at an early snowmobile.


----------



## MDowless (Nov 15, 2020)

mogulmasher said:


> Pretty sure that motor was intended to be a snowmobile motor.
> They made an attempt at an early snowmobile.


That is exactly what I have found. It was intended for a snowmobile but was designed to be able to be mounted in any position and could actually be put in many applications. At a time where many of the snowmobiles were in the 15hp range this would have been unstoppable. Have put this on eBay in an attempt to find someone who will really love this piece of history


----------



## heimannm (Nov 16, 2020)

The snowmobile pictured above would have been fit with a McCulloch 91 kart engine. The BP399-T and others were intended to be supplied to other manufacturers for use in their snowmobiles, one of the key benefits of the BP design is very low vibration. McCulloch planned for a single, twin, even 4 and 6 cylinder versions and built the singles and twins but they never were actively marketed. Some have suggested the emissions were too high even in 1970.

Mark


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 16, 2020)

heimannm said:


> The snowmobile pictured above would have been fit with a McCulloch 91 kart engine. The BP399-T and others were intended to be supplied to other manufacturers for use in their snowmobiles, one of the key benefits of the BP design is very low vibration. McCulloch planned for a single, twin, even 4 and 6 cylinder versions and built the singles and twins but they never were actively marketed. Some have suggested the emissions were too high even in 1970.
> 
> Mark




I love that video Mark. Just sweet music indeed


----------



## MDowless (Nov 16, 2020)

heimannm said:


> The snowmobile pictured above would have been fit with a McCulloch 91 kart engine. The BP399-T and others were intended to be supplied to other manufacturers for use in their snowmobiles, one of the key benefits of the BP design is very low vibration. McCulloch planned for a single, twin, even 4 and 6 cylinder versions and built the singles and twins but they never were actively marketed. Some have suggested the emissions were too high even in 1970.
> 
> Mark



Are these 399’s the old 40:1 mix like the Mac chainsaws are? I’m considering getting one running just to have a video clip of my own to add to yours. I’ve read of issues with the balancing piston seizing and I’m curious if there is truth to that and if a different mix could help? The 399 has a cooling fan and maybe it’s not an issue on them? Also is there a specific brand of mix oil suggested for any/all old Macs? I always run Stihl synthetic in my modern 2cyc’s but these are obviously built prior to “modern”


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 16, 2020)

16,600 is INSANE rpms for a twin 2-stroke engine for a snowmobile, I'd love to see the torque / hp curve. When I was more into modifying snowmobiles we were tuning them to hold anywhere from 8300 - 9000 rpms when the clutches shifted. These were 3-cylinder sleds in the mid-late 90's.


----------



## mogulmasher (Nov 16, 2020)

With a primary clutch fitted to it and a pipe installed it would never achieve that rpm. Matter of fact not recommended to rev a modern sled engine like that with no clutch installed, they need it to help with harmonics/vibrations.

Interesting that motor is case inducted. Most motors at that time had carbs mounted to cylinders. Once again Mac was ahead of the curve in technology.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 16, 2020)

If you notice the items on the shelf below the engine, they barely move around at all when the engine is racing up and down. The BP design was very smooth indeed. I have never heard of any issues with the balance piston seizing either on the snowmobile engines or the chainsaw version. I have run my BP-1 quite a bit with no issues. When it came to me it had been run a lot...to the point I had to replace the rings to make it proper and the balance piston and cylinder were just fine. I would use any high quality mix oil at 40:1.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 16, 2020)

Back to the museum, I have decided I need to just finish moving things over from my home shop so I can spend all my time in the new building. Today I brought over the remaining McCulloch IPL's that I had been holding back. Now I will have to get serious about moving all the parts over as well.

I was saving the space between the blue tape marks for the McCulloch IPL's.




They fit.




Mark


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 17, 2020)

Maybe some puck lights to eliminate the shadow?


----------



## heimannm (Nov 17, 2020)

I just had the electricians install an 8' LED strip in the closet, it is brighter in the shadow than it is in the room most of the time, compare the two photos as the before was taken with the original light. 

I can always pull a section out of the organizer if I need to have a closer look. The plan it put a small reference desk in the shop area so I have a place to set a book or two if I need more detail at hand. The door just to the left goes through a 1/2 bath into the office where the library is and the cabinet just above already has some reference materials waiting.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 29, 2020)

New arrival this week thanks to Woodslasher. That is the third item he has graciously supplied.










Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 29, 2020)

That is a funky bar!


----------



## heimannm (Dec 15, 2020)

Update on the Woodslasher Mall...all cleaned up, cord replaced (I kept the vintage plug), chain de-rusted and polished, and ready for display.




I put it along side the other little Mall with the scratcher chain.




I have also gotten a little more serious about getting stuff moved over so I can start working here on a routine basis. I have most of my hardware and miscellaneous supplies moved over already and getting a start on the small parts.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Dec 22, 2020)

I did add that "reference desk" I mentioned in post #435 above.







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jan 3, 2021)

More (mostly) NOS parts being moved, identified, cataloged, and filed away.




I find I am spending a lot of time confirming the part numbers on the paper envelopes as they are not always reliable. At the same time I am trying to note old and new part numbers since McCulloch changed their scheme a few times, and doing my best to keep track of where the items are being put away so I can find them again. The Excel spread sheet is up to 35 pages currently.

Mark


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 3, 2021)

Depending on your version/era of Excel, Microsoft Access could also be a convenient asset for importing and merging Excel documentation into a relational database for indexing and retrieval by various hooks and references from numbers to descriptions to whatever. Granted, it's a little old, but is very capable without being overly complicated..., especially if you already have the hang of Excel and are using an older version of Office. Think forms and tables along with cells.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 5, 2021)

Here is a glimpse of my Excel spread sheet. Using Excel I can search for a word, part of a word, or a part number and it will pull up the next line with that item, then click on "Find Next" to go to the next one or "Find All" and it pull up a list will all of the lines containing the request. I have to be somewhat disciplined on how I identify parts to simplify the search but it does work pretty nicely. I am developing a simple code for the various locations to help me track down items when I need them.




Mark


----------



## fossil (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks great Mark. Easy to find stuff that way. Don't forget to back it up periodically on a memory stick, just in case.

That 230 label is quite a mystery.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 5, 2021)

Yep. Great start. Custom Access templates could integrate with and manipulate that information seamlessly. Think of sales/work orders, project sheets, whatever front end data entry forms you may develop that require accessing (or adding to) the backend Excel information. Add a part to an Access service template and Excel provides the price and any other desired information and adjusts its inventory accordingly. Generate a purchase order and the items are added when it's closed out. No need to manage two or more programs to accomplish a single task. Setting it all up for your particular situation would take a little time, but would also save a lot in the long run. And don't get me wrong, Excel is mighty powerful in its own right. Access just gives it a more friendly (and flexible) frontend if you happen to have it available with an old MS Office suite..., and the time (or desire) to tackle it.

On the other hand, Bob Johnson still does just fine with microfiche and index cards, so....... LOL.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 7, 2021)

I received a very nice package today from CB Farmall - thanks again Chris for this beauty. 

This one included some interesting original documentation.




























Stop by some time and have a look for yourself.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jan 7, 2021)

Interesting chain on this one, very early version of the low vibration models, note that there is no depth gauge on the cutter itself, only the "bumper" that is part of the drive link. I thought I read in some of the literature that this chain never needed to have the depth gauges lowered.







Mark


----------



## fossil (Jan 7, 2021)

@heimannm 

Mark.

I asked a MAC collector up here if he's seen a Super Mac 230 and he said he did see one with a hedge trimmer attachment.

Not much help but they did exist.


----------



## fossil (Jan 7, 2021)

Chris has some very nice old saws.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 8, 2021)

Got my first new never fueled vintage saw...
1957 ish with the box,manual,chain,and tools.Unfortunately the bar had gone missing over the years.I do have a very nice 21 i got a few years ago with all its goodies as well.I will be able to recreate




a bar from the other one i have.They were blue with Canadien in white script.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 8, 2021)

Shoot i am sorry i thought i was in a different thread,didn't mean to clutter up the Museum Thread with a PM saw...


----------



## Philbert (Jan 8, 2021)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Shoot i am sorry i thought i was in a different thread,didn't mean to clutter up the Museum Thread with a PM saw...


Now you have to give it Mark.

Philbert


----------



## fossil (Jan 8, 2021)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Got my first new never fueled vintage saw...
> 1957 ish with the box,manual,chain,and tools.Unfortunately the bar had gone missing over the years.I do have a very nice 21 i got a few years ago with all its goodies as well.I will be able to recreateView attachment 881009
> View attachment 881010
> View attachment 881011
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 9, 2021)

Philbert said:


> Now you have to give it Mark.
> 
> Philbert


If i ever get a road trip anywhere near Mark's Museum it will mean a couple day layover for sure.


----------



## cbfarmall (Jan 9, 2021)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Got my first new never fueled vintage saw...
> 1957 ish with the box,manual,chain,and tools.Unfortunately the bar had gone missing over the years.I do have a very nice 21 i got a few years ago with all its goodies as well.I will be able to recreateView attachment 881009
> View attachment 881010
> View attachment 881011
> ...


On the wrap handle, is there any hint of blue paint anywhere? The 21s I have all have remnants of blue paint near the bolt holes. Yours is completely bare, far as I can see.


----------



## cbfarmall (Jan 9, 2021)

heimannm said:


> I received a very nice package today from CB Farmall - thanks again Chris for this beauty.
> 
> This one included some interesting original documentation.
> 
> ...


Happy to donate, Mark. It was collecting dust at my place, now it can collect dust in your museum. I still a rougher late RA plus a nice early model with the separate badges on top.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 10, 2021)

cbfarmall said:


> On the wrap handle, is there any hint of blue paint anywhere? The 21s I have all have remnants of blue paint near the bolt holes. Yours is completely bare, far as I can see.


My other one has the blue handle. This one says super 21 on one of the paper decals. This one doesn’t have the serial number plate like my other one. A few other differences in paint scheme


----------



## leeha (Jan 10, 2021)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Got my first new never fueled vintage saw...
> 1957 ish with the box,manual,chain,and tools.Unfortunately the bar had gone missing over the years.I do have a very nice 21 i got a few years ago with all its goodies as well.I will be able to recreateView attachment 881009
> View attachment 881010
> View attachment 881011
> ...



WOW, Where did you find that saw. I have been after a 21 for years but they just don't 
exist here in the states. That's a fantastic find.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 10, 2021)

Mark, did you ever get that box I left in Chesla for you? Just wondering.. .


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 10, 2021)

leeha said:


> WOW, Where did you find that saw. I have been after a 21 for years but they just don't
> exist here in the states. That's a fantastic find.


Thanks to a fellow chainsaw nut...
I called him to tell him about a saw in his area,an IEL Pioneer.He sold his after his wife died.Long story but he really regretted selling that one.
He returned the favor telling me about the PM, because it's my second Manufacture i am actively searching for saws from.I would not have found it on my own.He managed to get the IEL so it worked out great.
I need to find a bar,finding a original NOS would be great but i will probably have to recreate one.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 10, 2021)

I delivered a few loads of wood to Mark's place in August after the Derecho when through Cedar Rapids, but somehow we failed to connect on the box. I presume he still has it tucked away some where.

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 11, 2021)

heimannm said:


> I delivered a few loads of wood to Mark's place in August after the Derecho when through Cedar Rapids, but somehow we failed to connect on the box. I presume he still has it tucked away some where.
> 
> Mark



Most certainly..


----------



## president (Jan 11, 2021)

rocketnorton said:


> sub to see more.


Pete ,we haven;t met but I hear you have a unique skill 
(bigbadbob) just dropped by and I had arranged to donate him a 181 case
I dropped it getting ready to box it up ,and it dropped,broke the pto side rear upper
mount ear .This might be where your magnesium welding skills could help
Do you know where there are some 044/440 parts for sale?
Keith in Peachland


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 11, 2021)

done a few fer bob.
not knowing bout any 044.
@mikerudder might... tell him i sent you. he's down here.
i only have a complete 10mm runner.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 14, 2021)

I've been having issues with the drains for months, sewer odor in the shop, drains not draining, serious back up when I ran the washing machine a couple of weeks ago.

Yesterday










Turns out the Orangeburg they connected to during the construction of my building had been cut off when the storm sewer was put in a few years before my building was put up.




Today

Good news was there was a good 6" line running just on the edge of my property line they could easily tie in to. The did take the precaution to jet the line to insure it was functional before connecting to it.







They added a cleanout outside my building in case there are any future issues.







Back in business.




Mark


----------



## Philbert (Jan 14, 2021)

heimannm said:


> Turns out the Orangeburg they connected to during the construction of my building had been cut off when the storm sewer was put in a few years before my building was put up.


_(Oops!)_

Glad they got it fixed. Although, they could use some OSHA trench safety refresher training.

Philbert


----------



## czyhorse (Jan 14, 2021)

Philbert said:


> _(Oops!)_
> 
> Glad they got it fixed. Although, they could use some OSHA trench safety refresher training.
> 
> Philbert


I was going to say the same thing. Kinda scary! After you meet someone who survives a ditch collapse (not many do) you'll never look at a trench the same again.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 14, 2021)

BTW, I never heard of ‘Orangeburg pipe’, so I looked it up:








Orangeburg pipe - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Philbert


----------



## fossil (Jan 14, 2021)

I remember that stuff. I remember knob and tube wiring too though.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 14, 2021)

They did keep at least one man "on watch" whenever there was anyone in the hole. I wondered about some kind of shoring but with the 24" of frost the ground was quite stable.

Mark


----------



## s sidewall (Jan 14, 2021)

I ran across some Orangeburg pipe before with my brother, weird looking stuff. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jan 15, 2021)

I just replaced an entire drain field of that orangeburg pipe in a campground, est.1968.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 15, 2021)

Maybe a piece of it belongs in a museum somewhere . . .?

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 15, 2021)

Like the 'Dike, Iowa Street Dept. Museum of How Not to Do Stuff'.


----------



## fossil (Jan 15, 2021)

At least they got it fixed quickly. Little towns do well at that. everyone knowing everyone helps a lot.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 15, 2021)

Sorry guys, I have not been adding much here lately. Mrs. Heimann has been in and out of the hospital and is now recuperating at home trying to get well enough to have her gallbladder removed in 6 weeks or so.

I have spent a few days cleaning up some saws and will put this late model 7-10 in the display some day soon.
















I then moved on to this early model 7-10 with the lever type compression release, three piece sawdust screen, and roller fairlead on the starter.













This one is in the "For Sale" rack now.

Mark


----------



## olyman (Mar 15, 2021)

prayers for your sweetie......


----------



## Philbert (Mar 15, 2021)

Best wishes for Mrs. Heimann. 

Philbert


----------



## rocketnorton (Mar 16, 2021)

^^^ same hear


----------



## svk (Mar 18, 2021)

Sending wishes for a speedy recovery!

I’ll also be sending a care package to the museum soon. Just need to box the stuff up.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 18, 2021)

She it doing better each day, but the real progress won't come until she is well enough to have her gallbladder removed in another 4-6 weeks...we hope.

Meanwhile, I get to spend a little time in the new shop most days, currently the bench is cleared but I have 4 saws apart at home. 




These are all in line to get cleaned up, a few will be turned into runners, others just up on display.







I even have an early cordless saw in process.




I think at this point I will just oil up the blade, reinstall the handles, and hang it up for now since I don't have a tub large enough to soak the blade in any "de-rusto" solutions.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2021)

heimannm said:


> I don't have a tub large enough to soak the blade in


Plywood box. Plastic liner.

Philbert


----------



## svk (Mar 19, 2021)

heimannm said:


> I think at this point I will just oil up the blade, reinstall the handles, and hang it up for now since I don't have a tub large enough to soak the blade in any "de-rusto" solutions.


Find two young/strong men and a large log. They can buff the rust off of it in the wood!


----------



## heimannm (Mar 19, 2021)

I decided to clean up a few more saws to move over. Someone gave me this 300 several years ago and I finally got tired of having it always underfoot. The paint on the top cover was falling off and I had to repaint the slash on the bar tip as well but everything else is original, just cleaned up.










The 300 is the direct drive version, or add the compact gearbox and it becomes a 650.




This is a 650 that I cleaned up and repainted a few years ago. 







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Mar 21, 2021)

Just a little something for dropping by this thread, send a PM with your name & address if you'd like to have a free BP-1.




Mark


----------



## Philbert (Mar 21, 2021)

Printing these?

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Mar 22, 2021)

Yes sir. Please confirm your address and I will get one on the way for you today.

Mark


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Mar 22, 2021)

heimannm said:


> Yes sir. Please confirm your address and I will get one on the way for you today.
> 
> Mark


Very well done


----------



## Philbert (Mar 25, 2021)

Well that was fast!




But the directions are a bit light - still 50:1?

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Mar 25, 2021)

40:1 using McCulloch oil or 16:1 using others...

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm thinking canola spray, 'cause it might become a cheese spreader!

Philbert


----------



## jetsam (Mar 25, 2021)

That's pretty cool.

I go to Iowa a couple times a year, I will try to swing up there at some point.

Are you by the post office?


----------



## svk (Mar 25, 2021)

I love the card! Was telling someone about the museum and just told him to google "chainsaw museum dike iowa" and you'll find it.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 26, 2021)

I received some boxes courtesy of svk this week. For those of you that might not be familiar with the Zogger story see this.





__





Post up words of encouragement for Zogger


Paying my respects today. Mark I'm going to make it a point to gather a bunch of Zogger wood and burn it this winter. Hard times are coming and it's time to learn to be efficient and make use of what's available. And when the stove is hot I'll crack a beer and give a toast to Zogger.




www.arboristsite.com





The Zogger saws are cleaned up on on display now, I will add some Zoggerwood to authenticate them as real Zoggersaws.







Steve also sent me this NOS Titan 35 complete with bar, chain, and spike.




Steve's high school shop teacher was co-owner of the shop this one came from and made the hang tag himself.







I hope some of you can stop for a visit one day and appreciate the support I have received from so many of you.

Mark


----------



## svk (Mar 26, 2021)

Looks great Mark. You did such a great job cleaning up those Zogger saws!!


----------



## heimannm (Mar 28, 2021)

I forgot to post this earlier. The local Cub Scouts and Webelos came for a tour this week. The young boys have a lot of energy and enthusiasm.




Mark


----------



## old redwood logger (Mar 29, 2021)

heimannm said:


> I posted a bit of this in the vintage chainsaw lounge thread, thought I might as well go all out here rather than cluttering up that thread.
> 
> I have a very understanding wife, and we have been blessed by God so when I proposed that I needed (wanted) to build a building to display my saws and a better workshop area for mechanical/welding/machine shop so my home garage and workshop could go back to woodworking and home repairs she agreed.
> 
> ...


Just saw your shop. Kinda makes me feel bad with my 1 1/2 car garage. Would love to see your place but don't travel much any more. I am comfortable here in Trinidad Colorado enjoying all of my family including 8 great grandkids! Just have one MAC a 15. 5 old eco/craftsman saws of various sizes plus a mall 2MG. Plenty to keep me out of trouble. I really am enjoying the site. I was a millwright in northern Ca. Worked in Scotia Ca. in the largest redwood sawmill in the world. Shotgun carriages with riding ratchet setters. No for me! Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 30, 2021)

jetsam said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> I go to Iowa a couple times a year, I will try to swing up there at some point.
> 
> Are you by the post office?


My building is a block south of the post office on the opposite side of the street. If you make it to Main Street in Dike, IA it is not hard to find.

Mark


----------



## olyman (Mar 30, 2021)

well Mark, I stopped today,,and no one home...later....


----------



## heimannm (Mar 30, 2021)

I still go in to the office two days per month, normally Tuesdays, today was the day.

I did swing by the fabrication shop in Waterloo that makes the full wrap handles for the 10 Series saws and have 20 pieces on order so the day is not a total loss.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 4, 2021)

I have not updated this thread for a while so I thought I'd put up some current photos. I suppose in the future I should wait for a cloudy day or take the photos at night so the sunlight does not wash things out as much, or you could just come and see for yourself.




























Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 4, 2021)

I've been working on getting things put away in the shop so I can finish getting it set up the way I want it. I still have to add a steel work bench and bring over my chain grinders and bar rail dresser to be able to do all the work over here. I also have too many projects on hand at the moment and need to get a few cleaned up and moved into the display so I can finish arranging the workshop.




























Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 4, 2021)

I try to keep a few "For Sale" saws on hand, mostly small stuff as most people just dropping by only need to trim some branches from time to time. Believe it or not, the 600 Series saws are very easy sales and people seem to love them. I had a Pro 10-10 Automatic, 7-10, SP70, and SP80 available as well but they all went pretty quickly. I'd like to have a few bigger displacement saws available but just no time for such fun.







There is a Pro 10-10 Auto missing from this photo as the shop that makes the full wrap handles needs to have my sample back to make sure they have the right program for their computerized bending machine.




Mark


----------



## Jasonrkba (May 4, 2021)

Such a cool shop. You might be lucky some of us don't live closer, you'd get tired of seeing us.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 5, 2021)

Ditto.

Amazing progress that's beyond impressive, Mark. Hats off to you, and thanks for including us in your remarkable journey.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (May 5, 2021)

Awesome place Mark
Wish i had the time to get my shop in half the shape yours is.


----------



## heimannm (May 17, 2021)

I moved my pistons over a last week. I did manage to get them all cataloged and put away.




I brought the rings over a few days ago, today I managed to get them mostly identified, cataloged, and put away.




Mark


----------



## Philbert (May 17, 2021)

(I am not worthy. My saw parts look abandoned compared to this)

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 18, 2021)

Ah...., but all those chains....


----------



## Stihl99 (May 19, 2021)

Excellent shop, looks great heimannm
Congratulations!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jul 2, 2021)

Hopefully the Museum has had more visitors than this thread!


----------



## heimannm (Jul 2, 2021)

It has been a busy summer, working on other people's saws and such, tree work, trip to Oregon...but I will post some updates soon. Many more saws to put on display when I can make som time.

Seems like most visitors want saws repaired, chains sharpened, chains made, not many just come to look and enjoy. 

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jul 2, 2021)

It has been a busy summer, working on other people's saws and such, tree work, trip to Oregon...but I will post some updates soon. Many more saws to put on display when I can make som time.

Seems like most visitors want saws repaired, chains sharpened, chains made, not many just come to look and enjoy.

I did have my local tree service man drop off a large oak log that I can use to test saws out the back door. It is about 36" across on the big end.




Mark


----------



## FamilyTradition (Jul 2, 2021)

Hey Mark, it's been a while since I visited your post and hope you've been well. I just wanted to share that to me your shop is "The Super Bowl Of All Things McCulloch"! My goodness, your pictures, narratives, and accomplishments are inspiring and motivating. Awesome job and results! Best to you and have a great, safe, Independence Day. Max.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 7, 2021)

I added a little something outside the back of the new shop so I can test saws without having to leave the premises.




Mark


----------



## Dennisthemenace (Jul 9, 2021)

heimannm said:


> I added a little something outside the back of the new shop so I can test saws without having to leave the premises.
> 
> View attachment 917135
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sir, we enthusiasts are blessed to have you


----------



## heimannm (Jul 9, 2021)

Some McCulloch bling I recently acquired. You may have seen this on eBay, I contacted the seller and was able to get it for a reduced rate. I am not sure what Richard V. Dempster's role was at McCulloch but his name appears on several documents I have in the R.V. Jackson file. Robert Vernon Jackson was an Engineer at McCulloch and R.V. Dempster was cc'd on some of R.V. Jackson's patent award letters.














It looks a little more like a beaver in person...

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jul 9, 2021)

Additional information has been presented to me. Richard V Dempster came with the Black & Decker acquisition of McCulloch and was in placed in charge of Engineering, Vice President of Engineering or something like that. Evidently he was more of a business minded manager and less of an Engineer. The "Officers of McCulloch Corp." were primarily Black & Decker folks that came to McCulloch after Robert P. sold them the business. 

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey, if you Google '_Dike, IA museums_', look what comes up!




Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Aug 4, 2021)

I concluded the only way I was going to get a workbench in the back corner for the grinders was to get some additional base cabinets and go from there. I wanted to try and keep the workbench height the same around the shop so I put a countertop over all three base units. I still need to put a little trim around the back edges as the wall was very irregular and I didn't want to spend a whole day just trying to trim it to fit properly. I already lost one drill bit in the gap at the back...

In order to keep some work space available I put the three grinders (bar rail grinder, one for depth gauges, and one for chains) on a sort of lazy susan turntable. I think it worked out O.K.

I was also able to get the bench grinder relocated so it is not in the way when I am working on chains on the other bench. I hated have the chips and grit from the bench grinder all over the counter top when I was making or repairing chains.

I often file chains on the saw, so I will use the vise to anchor a saw while filing, moving that mess away from the area where I reassemble saws.













Mark


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 5, 2021)

Very nice ! 
Yes one of the few benefits of working in a wood shed with a dirt floor is using the air hose to clear sanding and grinding debris.


----------



## rwoods (Aug 5, 2021)

I believe we should call you Dr. Heimann. Your shop is so neat and clean it could double as a medical clinic And, of course your MAC knowledge should equate to a PhD.

Ron


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 5, 2021)

"Danm it Jim! I'm a Doctor not a chainsaw mechanic!"


----------



## heimannm (Aug 14, 2021)

Like most small midwestern towns we have a "festival" of sorts, this weekend is our "Watermelon Days". I wanted to be more a part this year so I outfitted my new wood hauler (2106 F150) with a platform and put a few saws on display for the parade.







I thought I'd be clever and get some magnetic signs made but not clever enough to consider Ford went to all aluminum bodies in 2105...we found a solution to that issue and they will still work on my 2010 for the longer trips.

I also coordinated with my local tree works friend and put a nice large ash stem in the space outside my back door for some additional saw display.










I'll get some better photos some day when I have it fully loaded and the lighting is more favorable.

Mark


----------



## Jasonrkba (Aug 14, 2021)

Mark everything in your place looks so perfect. Where you an engineer? Place looks great!


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Aug 15, 2021)

heimannm said:


> I've been working on getting things put away in the shop so I can finish getting it set up the way I want it. I still have to add a steel work bench and bring over my chain grinders and bar rail dresser to be able to do all the work over here. I also have too many projects on hand at the moment and need to get a few cleaned up and moved into the display so I can finish arranging the workshop.
> 
> View attachment 905159
> 
> ...


!!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 15, 2021)

Back to the future?


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 16, 2021)

I really should have made the time to come up that way. Not far from me really. But, yard work never ends and I finally finished my MS290 rebuild tonight. I will make the trip sometime before winter hits here I hope. Good lookin setup heimannm!


----------



## knightmax (Oct 26, 2021)

Lurked through this entire thread. Simply amazing! I honestly thought that my uncle and I had amassed a lot of yellow saws. but your collection is amazing! I want to see it one day!!


----------



## gumneck (Oct 27, 2021)

Any of these in the museum? Not sure if this came from a recent estate sale I visited last week but seems likely as it was just posted locally. Maybe the guy selling is on here but seems super pricey.









McCulloch 2 Man Chainsaw - tools - by owner - sale


McCulloch Model 99 2-man chainsaw Very good condition with little wear, runs excellent, chain is very sharp and in excellent condition Has a 6 ft bar that pivots $1200 or best offer If interested...



norfolk.craigslist.org




McCulloch Model 99 2-man chainsaw
Very good condition with little wear, runs excellent, chain is very sharp and in excellent condition
Has a 6 ft bar that pivots
$1200 or best offer
If interested call or text


----------



## heimannm (Oct 27, 2021)

I picked up a 99 two weeks ago, needs a good going over but it will serve my purposes.

Mark


----------



## gumneck (Oct 29, 2021)

gumneck said:


> Any of these in the museum? Not sure if this came from a recent estate sale I visited last week but seems likely as it was just posted locally. Maybe the guy selling is on here but seems super pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The c's list ad was removed, I'm assuming it sold and if so I guess it wasn't super pricey.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 29, 2021)

Thank you for considering me. Perhaps one day you can come visit and see just what I have on display.

Mark Heimann


----------



## gumneck (Oct 29, 2021)

heimannm said:


> Thank you for considering me. Perhaps one day you can come visit and see just what I have on display.
> 
> Mark Heimann


If I'm ever out that far west I plan to.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi Mark
Is there anything on this that you could use? 
Found at my dump a few days ago


----------



## heimannm (Nov 1, 2021)

If you could take some additional photos I will add them to the archives. I think shipping would be cost prohibitive.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 2, 2021)

I thought I should update with some photos of the additional shelving, even have a few more saws cleaned up and moved in.



















Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 19, 2021)

Chris Theirof AKA The Duke came for a visit this week and to put together a video tour of the museum. I didn't take many photos during Chris' visit, and only found one where we both had our eyes open...(mostly).







Chris brought gifts.






I have moved them into the display.











Just prior to Chris's visit I was sorting through clutches and drums, getting them put away in the new building where they belong (just the stuff on top of the benches, not the totes...).




Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 19, 2021)

It never ceases to amaze me, all the knickknacks, parts and paraphernalia... I can't even keep track of my parts for about 15 saws. I'd spend hours wandering around trying find things that I KNEW i had, haha.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 19, 2021)

Due to the large number of items on hand, I am listing most everything in a spread sheet with a location. Unfortunately some the the locations are rather general, like a four tier shelving using with all the PM6 parts, but at least I know where to start the search.

I have also learned along the way that some of the part numbers attached to items are not correct so I have some items with two or three part numbers, and in other cases two or three very different items with the same part number. 

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 30, 2021)

The art club from the local school has been painting windows preparing for the big Christmas tree lighting ceremony on the 1st.







Mark


----------



## rwoods (Dec 1, 2021)

Most be a fine town in which to live.

Ron


----------



## heimannm (Dec 2, 2021)

Indeed it is.

We had between 150 and 200 people come through last night during the festivities, ran out of cups for hot cider and hot chocolate at 150 and had to send #1 son to the convenience store to get more.

Today a pile of chains to be sharpened has magically appeared in the shop, they did leave a phone number...

Mark


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 2, 2021)

heimannm said:


> Indeed it is.
> 
> We had between 150 and 200 people come through last night during the festivities, ran out of cups for hot cider and hot chocolate at 150 and had to send #1 son to the convenience store to get more.
> 
> ...


Charlie Chan?!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 2, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> Charlie Chan?!


I was thinking the Gorge Foreman method, as in this is
Mark #2,Mark#3, ect ect.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 2, 2021)

I didn't get any photos last night with everything going on so I took one tonight. We have an interesting tradition here in Dike, Iowa with a large Christmas tree right in the middle of the intersection of Main Street and State Street, my building is on the southwest corner of the intersection.




For a month or so we have a sort of roundabout in town.

Mark


----------



## Snojetter (Dec 3, 2021)

heimannm said:


> I didn't get any photos last night with everything going on so I took one tonight. We have an interesting tradition here in Dike, Iowa with a large Christmas tree right in the middle of the intersection of Main Street and State Street, my building is on the southwest corner of the intersection.
> 
> View attachment 945843
> 
> ...


I love small town America(na)! Though even that's too big of a town for me - glad I get to live a few miles outside of a town like that, though


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Dec 8, 2021)

We got to do a great tour of the museum with Mark last month. For anyone unable to make the trip you can share an hour with us taking the grand tour!


----------



## heimannm (Dec 12, 2021)

Here is one of my latest additions, follows the design of the Carlton File-O-Plate for 3/8 chisel chain. They are not quite as hard as the originals, but I think they will be useful.







Mark


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 12, 2021)

Cool. The depth gauge is great all by itself. Great to see your initiative!

You may be interested in exploring the variety of other depth gauge production possibilities discussed at length in this thread if you haven't already stumbled upon it. You'll get the gist fairly early on before it (the thread) begins to wander, though it does find its way back to tangible discussion as it progresses.






Tutorial: make your own raker depth gauge supported by software tool


A big hallo to all chainsaw sharpeners who like to build their own raker depth gauge! In this thread I will show how easy you can make your own raker depth gauge, which has several advantages: + low cost + ‚personalized‘ gauge corresponding to your needs / preferences + no need for...




www.arboristsite.com





A good source for decent quality progressive depth gauges at a reasonable price would certainly fill a niche demand among many hand filers. The Husky versions are cheaply made and expensive and Stihl's effort is not available domestically. The Carlton F-O-P's fetch a pretty penny when you can find them. Rumor had it that Blount was intending to re-introduce them after acquiring Carlton, but production never seemed to have materialized.

Good luck with the endeavor. It should do quite well once the word gets out.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 12, 2021)

heimannm said:


> Here is one of my latest additions, follows the design of the Carlton File-O-Plate for 3/8 chisel chain. They are not quite as hard as the originals, but I think they will be useful.
> 
> View attachment 948101
> 
> ...


You literally just copied it directly and put your Logo on it and it’s not even as good as the original one? This is on par with what China does.

This is not something to be proud of, make your own design that works, not rip off another manufactures hard work.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 12, 2021)

They are not made any more? So its like reproducing the chip cover for a McCulloch, or other vintage equipment. 
Really a great gesture for the obsolete peices of the past.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 12, 2021)

The patent was applied for in 1965, issued in 1968, expired in 1985, Carlton stopped making them altogether over 20 years ago.

1965-10-01 Application filed by CARLTON Co
1965-10-01 Priority to US49194565
1968-01-30 Application granted
1968-01-30 Publication of US3365805A
1985-01-30 Anticipated expiration

Status Expired - Lifetime

I don't think I am infringing on any intellectual property at this point. Some of us like to use the File-O-Plate when the chain allows it, and this was the only way I could come up with to make it happen. 

Mark


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 12, 2021)

heimannm said:


> The patent was applied for in 1965, issued in 1968, expired in 1985, Carlton stopped making them altogether over 20 years ago.
> 
> 1965-10-01 Application filed by CARLTON Co
> 1965-10-01 Priority to US49194565
> ...


You absolutely are infringing on intellectual property. You shouldn’t need to be told that just because a patent has expired, it’s ok to steal it as your own and make money off it. Replicating the exact design in every way but making a lesser product and selling it as your own. Give me one example on how this is any different to what China is doing.

This is the problem now days, everyone copies a good product sells it as their own and makes money on it, I have had this countless times in my business and it’s BS.


Make your own design and sell it, don’t steal someone else’s and put your brand on it. Especially when it’s not as good.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 13, 2021)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> You absolutely are infringing on intellectual property. You shouldn’t need to be told that just because a patent has expired, it’s ok to steal it as your own and make money off it. Replicating the exact design in every way but making a lesser product and selling it as your own. Give me one example on how this is any different to what China is doing.
> 
> This is the problem now days, everyone copies a good product sells it as their own and makes money on it, I have had this countless times in my business and it’s BS.
> 
> ...


You should probably take a step back and consider the fine human being you’re speaking to. Mark was rebuilding and restoring American muscle before you were in diapers. He had these made because it was a good product and it’s not available any longer. He’s not the kind of guy to repop something like this with the intentions of making a living on it


----------



## RedFir Down (Dec 13, 2021)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> You absolutely are infringing on intellectual property. You shouldn’t need to be told that just because a patent has expired, it’s ok to steal it as your own and make money off it. Replicating the exact design in every way but making a lesser product and selling it as your own. Give me one example on how this is any different to what China is doing.
> 
> This is the problem now days, everyone copies a good product sells it as their own and makes money on it, I have had this countless times in my business and it’s BS.
> 
> ...


You're out of line and you probably need to check yourself.
From following along I get the idea that you have it ALL figured out.... probably not the case.


BTW, why have you changed your site name numerous times?


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 13, 2021)

huskihl said:


> You should probably take a step back and consider the fine human being you’re speaking to. Mark was rebuilding and restoring American muscle before you were in diapers. He had these made because it was a good product and it’s not available any longer. He’s not the kind of guy to repop something like this with the intentions of making a living on it


I’m sure Mark is a great guy. However clearly we have different opinions on this and it’s certainly not something I will change my stance on.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 13, 2021)

RedFir Down said:


> You're out of line and you probably need to check yourself.
> From following along I get the idea that you have it ALL figured out.... probably not the case.
> 
> 
> BTW, why have you changed your site name numerous times?




Im sure Mark is a fine guy, but I think copying, reproducing and selling a product that isn’t yours yet you put your logo on as if it is, is not acceptable.


----------



## RedFir Down (Dec 13, 2021)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> All figured out? If you can’t see the
> Issue here you’re the one that needs to check yourself. I have changed my name to keep it in keeping with my channel, though that’s not relevant.
> 
> Mark, I’m sure you’re a fine guy, but I think copying, reproducing and selling a product that isn’t yours is not acceptable.


When was the guide last produced? 
Where is Mark "competing" with sales trying to make a million?
Maybe Mark is showing interest to keep a well thought out tool useful today...

Why do you edit your post so quick? 
Lacking spine?


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 13, 2021)

RedFir Down said:


> When was the guide last produced?
> Where is Mark "competing" with sales trying to make a million?
> Maybe Mark is showing interest to keep a well thought out tool useful today...
> 
> ...


I edited my post because I figured getting frustrated here is not going to change your thoughts. I wrote it through frustration and felt I went a bit far and was rude.


----------



## RedFir Down (Dec 13, 2021)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> I edited my post because I figured getting frustrated here is not going to change your thoughts. I wrote it through frustration and felt I went a bit far and was rude.


I get that. You are probably bitter because you have had some spoon carving ideas stolen which has caused this outburst.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 13, 2021)

RedFir Down said:


> I get that. You are probably bitter because you have had some spoon carving ideas stolen which has caused this outburst.


Na not the carving, but my carving knife designs taken and replicated and someone making and selling them as their own and cut me out completely and also my sharpening products. 3 or 4 people have copied my exact designs, shape and notable materials, have copied my text I have shared and using my reputation to sell the products as their own. However their products are poorly made, using cheaper alternatives and don’t hold up. I am all for bettering a product, and that strive to improve on something having gleaned inspiration from an idea or design.
I’ve had some time to process it, I am re reading what I wrote and can see I went a bit overboard, Mark, please accept my apology for being snappy, it’s a sensitive subject to me and I shouldn’t have let it rile me up as it did. I should have taken a breath before replying, my apologies.


----------



## Mnmacguy (Dec 13, 2021)

heimannm said:


> Here is one of my latest additions, follows the design of the Carlton File-O-Plate for 3/8 chisel chain. They are not quite as hard as the originals, but I think they will be useful.


Looks great Mark! Many of us here appreciate your work to bring new life to obsolete parts and tools. You are a huge asset to the community. Many thanks for your efforts.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 13, 2021)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> However clearly we have different opinions on this and it’s certainly not something I will change my stance on.


Nor will we. And as one who has amicably and productively interacted with you rather extensively in other threads, I'm a bit surprised and disappointed in your attitude here..., where you clearly have nothing productive to contribute.

I would suggest you'd feel much better after offering an apology to not only one of the preeminent McCulloch experts on the planet, but one of the most gracious, helpful, and selfless people on any forum anywhere. 

He stole nothing. He legally copied something desirable that is otherwise no longer available. I consider that to be providing a service, for which anyone is entitled to charge a reasonable price or fee. In this particular case, anyone who would purchase the device would _*know*_ it's a File-O-Plate copy and would be happy to pay for it..., *especially* being proudly made in Iowa, USA. The branding is irrelevant otherwise.

But make no mistake, if the device does become a popular item, Mark's effort will indeed be undermined by Asian sources and marketed extensively all over eBay and Amazon for a similar device that will be pure junk. Without a patent it would be fair game. I can't help but wonder whose side might you take, then.

Me? I'm for the little guy every time..., especially if I may need some (more?) McCulloch specific Vintage Engine Repair advice from him one day.

Sorry for the continued diversion, folks. I had to get that out.

As you were.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Dec 13, 2021)

Vintage Engine Repairs said:


> I’ve had some time to process it, I am re reading what I wrote and can see I went a bit overboard, Mark, please accept my apology for being snappy, it’s a sensitive subject to me and I shouldn’t have let it rile me up as it did. I should have taken a breath before replying, my apologies.


I clearly missed this, Tom. Sorry for my preceding post. Good on you, mate. That's the character I'm more familiar with you displaying.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 2, 2022)

Some bling came from a friend in south central Indiana.
















Mark


----------



## Todd Loosli (Feb 3, 2022)

That is awesome looking gifts from a very nice person. If I had anything other than poulan stuff you would have it. Can't think of a better place to have people enjoy the McCulloch Saw world than what you have created. Well done Mark.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 17, 2022)

Arrowhead Ed was ready to move this along, one day I will get it cleaned up and make a few repairs and maybe even try to use it a time or two. First unit I have seen with the sanding drum (to remove burrs from the edges) and trip hammer to close bar rails.































Mark


----------



## Bill G (Mar 18, 2022)

Mark,. I thought you already had a bar shop


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 18, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Arrowhead Ed was ready to move this along, one day I will get it cleaned up and make a few repairs and maybe even try to use it a time or two. First unit I have seen with the sanding drum (to remove burrs from the edges) and trip hammer to close bar rails.
> 
> View attachment 974286
> 
> ...


Nice machine, did Ed show you the hole in the wall where it caught the bar, slung it across the room and through the wall? Be carefull trying to cut the bar slots deeper and be damn carefull trying to say turn a .053 gauge bar to .063. I don't think they were actually made to do that.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Mar 18, 2022)

That trip hammer feature is pretty great, that thing would be working non stop around here!


----------



## heimannm (Mar 18, 2022)

I did not have a Barshop on hand already; I do have the small bar rail grinder from Baileys set up in my shop now as well as their bar rail closer tool with the bearings that you draw down the length of the bar to squeeze the rails back together. I had used a set up in the table saw a time or two for regrinding bar grooves but I do hope to get the Barshop to the point where I can use it for that purpose in the future. 

I didn't have to go to Ed's to pick it up, he had a friend coming up to Dubuque (IA) to pick up some parts from a chrome plating shop and I met them there. I suspect any damage to the wall at Ed's place has been repaired as he has been refitting his man cave and thus no more room for the Barshop.

I think the trip hammer would be interesting to see in operation but with the other closer that I have I don't envision it getting a lot of use.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Mar 18, 2022)

The hammer might work on bends too? How deep is the reach?

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Mar 18, 2022)

Not very deep as you can see in the photos above.

I saw another tool that was made to straighten bars in an old shop in southern Indiana.







I did my best to make a copy but my channel iron did not have the wide flanges so I had to make several different cams to accommodate varying degrees of bending damage.




Mark


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 18, 2022)

I could have saved three bars just this week with one of those.

It's downright scary what some tree guys will keep on using after a heavy pinch and their various gorilla techniques getting a bar unstuck.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 20, 2022)

heimannm said:


> .............First unit I have seen with the sanding drum (to remove burrs from the edges) and trip hammer to close bar rails.


I went down to the shed to take a look at mine. I knew at least one of mine did. We will see if the next one does


----------



## Brufab (Mar 20, 2022)

Is the museum open on certain days? Definitely worth the trip.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 20, 2022)

I try to be open Mon-Sat but I also have to complete some tasks around the house, cut a few trees now and then, etc.

If you ever think you want to come for a visit be sure to send a message in advance and I will be sure to make arrangements to have it available.

Mark


----------



## Brufab (Mar 20, 2022)

heimannm said:


> I try to be open Mon-Sat but I also have to complete some tasks around the house, cut a few trees now and then, etc.
> 
> If you ever think you want to come for a visit be sure to send a message in advance and I will be sure to make arrangements to have it available.
> 
> Mark


Yea I looked it up online there was a few articles about it. It looks spectacular to say the least. Great work!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 12, 2022)

One of my neighbors attended a toy show over the weekend and saw something that he thought I might like.










It has become a part of the display.




Mark


----------



## camel2019 (Apr 12, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Not very deep as you can see in the photos above.
> 
> I saw another tool that was made to straighten bars in an old shop in southern Indiana.
> 
> ...


I’m going to have to make one along with my homemade bar shop. Unfortunately the thinnest discs I can find are 1/16(.0625) thinking of maybe slotting cutters.


----------



## Tim G. (Apr 18, 2022)

heimannm said:


> I went a bit overboard this week. On Monday I went to see Struggle and came home with a truckload of parts saws and a few completes including this late model McCulloch 7-10 and Remington Super 75.
> 
> View attachment 864773
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim G. (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm new here and don't really know my way around the site very well, but I have an all original Sally Saw ~ 1938-40. An uncle was the original owner and it has been garage kept, and is in very good condition. I'm in the process of downsizing and need to sell it. I'd be glad to hear from anyone interested in buying it.


----------



## Brufab (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice remington!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Bill G (Apr 19, 2022)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 982293


Mark,. I picked up a new in the crate Sally Saw not too far south of you. It was not cheap though


----------



## heimannm (May 4, 2022)

I had some visitors last weekend. Some of you will recognize the name Bobby Framke, Bobby and a few friends thought they'd come for a tour, shop for a few parts, and work on a few saws.

L-R Bobby Framke, Shane Pepin, Bob Fredette, Greg Mader, and Geoff Framke. Bobby had recently finished the restoration of the SP125 for Bob Fredette so they made the exchange while they were here.




Bobby also brought along his "sleeper" 1-10 with a PM700 powerplant under the covers, and a customized PM800.










I wasn't a lot of help as I had undergone a surgical procedure to release the tendon in my right thumb a day before they came.





Mark


----------



## heimannm (May 4, 2022)

I also received a couple of packages just before they arrived and hadn't opened them to see what was in there. I'd ordered some DG5 kits off eBay and hadn't even paid attention to who the seller was. When I opened one box I found a few McGoodies that had been included.




I finally paid attention to who the seller actually was...




In the bottom of the box was an Eager Beaver promotional package, now on display in the museum.










The McCulloch branded bar tip grease gun has been added to the parts display in the shop.




Thank to Definitive Dave Smith for the great additions. The scrench has been placed with the 300 Series saws on display.

Mark


----------



## camel2019 (May 4, 2022)

Been looking for one of the top handle macs for a bit they seem to be the only ones that can run right other then Stihl and huskey. People are wanting outrageous prices lately.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (May 4, 2022)

Dave is 'Definitively' one of the good guys. Folks like you and he don't come along often.


----------



## Todd Loosli (May 5, 2022)

Mark just wanted to say thanks for a great project, it gets better and better as time goes by.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 23, 2022)

Mark


----------



## Brufab (Jul 23, 2022)

Xl-15??? Thats a new one for me. Pretty cool Mr. Heimannm. I hope to make it to the museum one day.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 23, 2022)

Planetary gear reduction in the clutch cover.

The saw belonged to Jim Rogers (Mo Jim) and came to me from Mike Manley (Homelite 410)

Mike also gave me the Milwaukee electric saw.

Mark


----------



## sawfun (Jul 23, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Planetary gear reduction in the clutch cover.
> 
> The saw belonged to Jim Rogers (Mo Jim) and came to me from Mike Manley (Homelite 410)
> 
> ...


That Milwaukee will have a ton of torque and pull regular 3/8 chain well, but slow.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 28, 2022)

I bought the remaining McCulloch inventory from Discount Marine sometime in February, lots of totes and boxes.




I have been pecking away at going through all of the boxes checking part numbers, verifying counts, repacking where necessary, and finding places to put everything. Virtually all of the chainsaw related parts are put away in the shop/attic of the museum building except for some bulkier items like 50 or 60 each recoil starters for several Titan models and such.

For the past few months my son Jeff has been coming on Saturdays and helping by manning the computer, entering part numbers, recording locations, helping me cross reference part numbers and the like. This week my grandson Grady was doing the same.




Today at 5:00 PM




The remaining boxes and totes are all hardware items; nuts, screws, washers, snap rings, roll pins, set screws, seals, bearings, and so on...this will take some time, effort, and thought to come up with a way to get them sorted, organized, and some how put away so I can find them when needed.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Jul 28, 2022)

Incredible effort, and meticulous detail Mark!

Philbert


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jul 29, 2022)

If you like something and want to, it's not that hard ;-)


----------



## heimannm (Jul 30, 2022)

On to the hardware.




Mark


----------



## Philbert (Jul 30, 2022)

That’s one thing I like about chains: fewer pieces!

Philbert


----------



## Todd Loosli (Jul 31, 2022)

Mark, if you find a air filter for a mac 73 i sure need one. Your project is bigger and better every day.


----------



## heimannm (Jul 31, 2022)

Philbert - I'll try to get a photo of the cabinet filled with chain parts, not quite so many as the rest of the hardware but a pretty large assortment none the less. McCulloch had many different designs of chain over the years and keeping the parts alone straight is a real challenge, then add in the other manufacturers.

.250 / 1/4" were pretty consistent except for the newer Stihl .043 Pico

.325 were rather limited from McCulloch but there were versions with and without the additional bumpers

.354 at least 4 different type with McCulloch and Carlton offering it in .050 and .058 gauge and drive links/presets do not interchange

3/8 LP McCulloch, Oregon, Stihl (Pico), bumpers, shark fin...those alone can drive you mad

3/8 McCulloch had at least 8 variations themselves, add Carlton, Windsor, Saber, Oregon, Husqvarna, Stihl...

.404 The Early SM and SP McCulloch were different from the later 403 and 408 variations, most of the Oregon parts are different again then there are Carlton, Windsor, and Saber versions...

7/16 SM, SL, variations plus Oregon 61 and 62 variations plus Carlton C2 and C3...I don't think I have any Laser or Pioneer to add to the confusion

1/2 McCulloch had at least 4 variations in the very early stuff, then P8 and AR8 in the intermediate range, and finally their 503 and 508 and nothing interchanges. Add to that the Oregon 20AC3, 9AC, 31C3, 10AC, and 32C3 plus Carlton D2 and D3...

9/16 I have some McCulloch SL, SM, SP8, P8N, S8, and S80 plus Oregon and miscellaneous

5/8 To make it easy on myself I don't have anything in 5/8 other than a few sprockets and the odd chain or two, no repair parts.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Jul 31, 2022)

We need to do some video interviews with you, Mark, so that we can create a holographic expert system for future generations. 

That, or a large, coffee table, McCulloch book, to fund the museum!

Philbert


----------



## Bubster (Jul 31, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Philbert - I'll try to get a photo of the cabinet filled with chain parts, not quite so many as the rest of the hardware but a pretty large assortment none the less. McCulloch had many different designs of chain over the years and keeping the parts alone straight is a real challenge, then add in the other manufacturers.
> 
> .250 / 1/4" were pretty consistent except for the newer Stihl .043 Pico
> 
> ...


I can remember selling you some NOS McCulloch sprockets a few years ago on Ebay.Looking at your collection,I am sure they were put to good use.


----------



## Bagley (Aug 1, 2022)

Got any barracuda chain 3/8 or 44 pitch 84 Drive links thank you


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2022)

I believe "Barracuda" refers to self sharpening chain, I have some in 3/8 LP and .404 (Oregon 85) both are .050 gauge. PM sent.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Aug 1, 2022)

heimannm said:


> I believe "Barracuda" refers to self sharpening chain,


Usually to first-generation ’PowerSharp’ chain. 






Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Aug 28, 2022)

Examples of the hardware.






















Mark


----------



## heimannm (Aug 28, 2022)

Some new additions thanks to Josh Wentzlaf.










Mark


----------



## super44 (Aug 29, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Examples of the hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1013385
> 
> ...


That takes a LOT of effort, well done!


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 29, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Examples of the hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1013385
> 
> ...


What are those red-handled gizmos for?


----------



## heimannm (Aug 29, 2022)

Installing "E" rings and "C" clips, made by TruArc.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 24, 2022)

We managed to get the last of the hardware sorted and put away last week. Now it is time to get the parts put away in a little better order to facilitate locating them when needed...

I picked up this banner a couple of weeks ago, finally took time to get it cleaned up and mounted in the hallway.

In the process of cleaning it.














Mark


----------



## Bill G (Oct 26, 2022)

Too much yellow for a red guy like me


----------



## heimannm (Oct 27, 2022)

Actually there is a lot more since these photos were taken.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Oct 27, 2022)

You should host one day seminars, covering the history and development of McCulloch (or chainsaws in general). Chainsaw guys would love it, and the local economy might like the tourist boost. 

Maybe, also classes on saw maintenance, restoration, etc.?

Philbert


----------



## kyle1! (Oct 27, 2022)

Are you worried about the leaking of bar oil through the floor in the attic? Classes would be great. And now for our guest speaker, Philbert, on all things saw chain related.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 27, 2022)

kyle1! said:


> Are you worried about the leaking of bar oil through the floor in the attic? Classes would be great. And now for our guest speaker, Philbert, on all things saw chain related.


Just a bit of preservative is all it is.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 27, 2022)

The area where the majority of the dead saws are stored is actually over the parking area at the end of the building.




More bling added today.










I already had these.







Mark


----------



## Bill G (Oct 27, 2022)

Still too much yellow in a red state


----------



## heimannm (Oct 29, 2022)

At the top of this page I promised Philbert some photos, better late than never.

The various bags of chain parts spread out, this represents about 80% of the part numbers we put in order today.




Depending on the number and type of items, some would fit in the smaller bags and black bins and some needed to go in the bigger blue bins. The repair kits (individual poly bags with presets, drive links, cutters, and tie straps) take up a lot of space. Items like 10 packs of presets and tie straps could be opened up and the contents consolidated.




We did a little checking to make sure there would be room enough for everything.




Everything actually fit quite nicely. I don't know how many pre-packaged "repair kits" for 3/8 Lo Pro are in the big bag but there didn't seem to be any better way to fit them in.




I already had this small parts organizer mostly filled with parts from 1/4" pitch through some 9/16 and 5/8, and the three small parts organizers in the cabinet with a variety of 1/4" through 1/2" McCulloch chain parts. 




For the record there are at least three, and maybe four or even five variations in McCulloch 1/2" pitch chain alone. It does get confusing at times. 

I even found a few scratcher type LH cutters in .354 pitch. I will try to include a some in the chain & sprocket display I am slowly assembling.

Mark


----------



## MacAttack (Oct 29, 2022)

What a collection, some of those "dead" Homelites look like big displacement saws.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 30, 2022)

heimannm said:


> At the top of this page I promised Philbert some photos, better late than never.
> 
> The various bags of chain parts spread out, this represents about 80% of the part numbers we put in order today.
> 
> ...


Words like ‘organized’ and ‘impressive’ do not seem adequate. 

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Nov 3, 2022)

Since I was going on, I decided to go through the cabinet that had starter handles and miscellaneous starter parts. I owe you a photo of the results.







I was almost caught up with getting stuff organized when I had to make a trip to Wisconsin this week. Stopped to see Woody Strommen on my way home, Woody was ready to get rid of all his chainsaw and trimmer/blower stuff...now I have to start all over again. There's only 10-15% of NOS parts, the rest is saws, parts saws, and used parts. This will take some time.










At least I didn't blow out any tire or bend and axles on this trip.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Nov 4, 2022)

Not long before we start seeing signs, ‘99 Miles to Mark’s Chainsaw Museum’. 
‘FREE Ice Water!’

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Nov 4, 2022)

Based on the current balance sheet, I may have to charge a nickel...

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 4, 2022)

The starter stuff in the base cabinet all in order now. It is amazing how much space you free up and how much easier it is to find everything with some improved organization. I'm sure some of the empty space will get filled with stuff from Woody.




Continuing with the organization, I wanted to clear up some clutter before I started going through the things I brought back from Woody's. First off today was the cabinet with sprockets and related items. I started unloading before I took a photo so, some's still in and some's out on the table.







I have some leftover space here as well as I accumulate more sprockets, bar tips, sprocket washers, and related items.




I have a good supply of 3/8 pitch 7 & 8 tooth and .404 pitch 7 & 8 tooth sprockets for the large spline clutches, and several lifetimes supply of .354 pitch 7 tooth sprockets for the small spline clutches. I also uncovered a good number of .404 8 tooth sprockets for the McCulloch gear drive saws.

And finally, the small parts cabinet is the rest of the sprockets, washers, bar adjusters, and related stuff.




Mark


----------



## skeet88 (Nov 4, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Some new additions thanks to Josh Wentzlaf.
> 
> View attachment 1013392
> 
> ...


A chainsaw trade in guide! I would of never thought. Granted I was still in diapers when a couple were written.  Nowadays everything seems disposable,if it tears up throw it away and get a new one. Impressive collection you have .Be Safe!


----------



## heimannm (Nov 5, 2022)

Some of us will be back in diapers soon enough...


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 5, 2022)

I helped with some wall decor today.


----------



## Dustincoc (Nov 5, 2022)

I'd suggest widening the scope of the museum to include logging/arborist items. A wider scope means more visitors, meaning more revenue to hopefully make the museum profitable or at least self sustaining.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 22, 2022)

A few additional items moved into the display.

Titan drill next to the Cox Beaver.










Earth drill A.K.A. earth auger. I was running the saw in the morning, added the gearbox in the afternoon. 







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 22, 2022)

I have the brush cutter on hand, need to get it cleaned up for the display.







I'm still looking for a Roto-bit pruner.




Mark


----------



## Philbert (Nov 22, 2022)

Did McCulloch make a lunar auger as well (maybe for NASA)?

Philbert


----------



## rwoods (Nov 22, 2022)

I like that grinder lazy Susan that I see in the background.

Ron


----------



## skeet88 (Nov 22, 2022)

heimannm said:


> A few additional items moved into the display.
> 
> Titan drill next to the Cox Beaver.
> 
> ...


My father in law has a drill similar to the Titan but I think it is a Stihl.He worked for the power company for 38 years . I think he used it for boring light poles to hang the crossbars. The earth auger looks cool ! Be Safe!


----------



## Philbert (Nov 23, 2022)

skeet88 said:


> I think he used it for boring light poles to hang the crossbars.


That makes perfect sense. But at the same time ironic: that the electric company used gas powered drills! I guess it would be like gasoline companies using electric pumps!

Philbert


----------



## heimannm (Nov 23, 2022)

I saw a clip last night of a drill much like the Titan stuck way up in a pole with power lines running past, evidently it had a throttle latch and the guy let go of the unit...I guess it will run out of fuel eventually.

Mark


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 23, 2022)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 1034265
> 
> 
> I have the brush cutter on hand, need to get it cleaned up for the display.
> ...


I wonder how many guys burned the tar out of the back of their leg with that brush cutter?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 23, 2022)

The place is looking good Mark! I feel the need to visit again, who knows maybe this coming spring..


----------



## skeet88 (Nov 23, 2022)

Yeah , this was also the time when they still used a clamshell hole digger for guide wire anchors! Funny story , when he started the guys told him they would introduce him to Betty .He told them he wasn’t interested because he was happily married. They said don’t worry you’ll get to know her real well. Betty was the clamshell hole digger! He got to know her real well!Y'all Be Good and Stay Safe!


----------



## Bill G (Nov 24, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Some of us will be back in diapers soon enough...


Hopefully not to soon. I just left the hospital after 3 weeks and stayed out of depends. I am not looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 2, 2022)

At the same time I picked up the banner (post 612), I picked up this (obviously home made) gasket display.










The paper was in very bad shape too.




A local print shop can laminate 24" wide material (these are 22") and the did a pretty nice job of keeping the pieces in shape as they ran them through.




I'll add a few gaskets here and there to add to the realism.




Mark


----------



## Bill G (Dec 2, 2022)

Looks good. How is the snow there north of Waterloo? The wind twisted my antennae again so I cannot get channels 2 and 9. I have not gotten channel 7 after Obama axed analog TV.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 2, 2022)

No snow yet anyway. It was 50 degrees and calm this afternoon, very windy tonight as the cold front is moving in.

Good day to work in the shop tomorrow.

I have some additional parts to get cleaned up and put away. There are a few more NOS parts hidden here and there as well.








Mark


----------



## 75jeff (Jan 6, 2023)

heimannm said:


> Here is one of my latest additions, follows the design of the Carlton File-O-Plate for 3/8 chisel chain. They are not quite as hard as the originals, but I think they will be useful.
> 
> View attachment 948101
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to purchase one of these from you?


----------



## heimannm (Jan 6, 2023)

Yes, I also have a supply of 218738 which are the McCulloch/Carlton file plates for 3/8 pitch chisel chain. I can offer 218738 for $10.95 + $2.00 to send it through the mail.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jan 6, 2023)

A few additions this week.

250 powered brush cutter.





Poulan Pro 455 Fire PRO




Sears (Roper) H58G Bow Saw courtesy of Woodslasher




Mark


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Saturday at 9:44 PM)

Looks like a really neat collection.


----------

